# Asked a stranger today.......



## MarkSmith

So I went to Asda today, and I dont know why, but I noticed an old little car ( i think it was an F reg from memory - still not totally sure what it is, I think its some sort of Fiat ) sat in the corner of the car park. Horrible car I reckon, even when they were new and time has not been kind to this one !

It had lost its wheel trims, was badly faded and rough all over, very dirty all over and looked very very sorry for itself. It obviously had not been washed or waxed for many many years.

Then it happened, I dont know why, but I had an uncontrollable urge to detail the car. I just so badly wanted to do it to make it feel loved again ( or should I say, loved at last for the first time ! ). The urge was strange, I just had to detail this car no matter what - I SIMPLY HAD TO DO IT !!!

So, I got a coffee from the McDonalds at Asda, sat outside and waited to see who went to the car. About 10 minutes later a guy went to the car. 

He must have thought I was a total mad nut case when I asked him if I could valet / detail his car for him, for free as I am sure its not an every day occurence !!. 

He was very interested in the whole detailing "thing" and actually asked me all about it, including claying, swirls, polsihes, waxes etc etc. We spoke for a good hour !

And the outcome of it all.......

I am going to detail his car for him next week free of charge just because I want to see it all done, and he is going to keep me company and watch while I do it so as he can start learning all about looking after the car !!!!

Will post pics up when I have done it, which is arranged for Wednesday next week !


----------



## Lump

Good on you :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

Top man :thumb: 

Really looking forward to seeing this, and the owner sounds a decent bloke as well, so perhaps he'd consider joining DW


----------



## SarahAnn

That was your good deed for the day Mark. Top man.

It will be an interesting read and the young guy sounds like he could do with a helping hand. Must be terrible to lose his mum at such a young age.


----------



## Derekh929

Excellent Mark we need more like you in this country great offer all be it i would have thought you were trying to con me with that sort of free offer


----------



## stangalang

Top bloke. Get him to take the piccies, and hopefully he will pick up tips how to maintain it. Hopefully be an emotional day for him for all the right reasons


----------



## dodd87

What a brilliant story, can't wait to read all about it


----------



## P.A.D

Hi Mark,


You never fail to amaze me with your free goodies and good turns,

Your enthusiasm for detailing is fantastic too.

You really do seem an altogether nice guy.:thumb:

Well done to you again and if i can ever do you a good turn then don't hesitate to ask..


Russ


----------



## chisai

Looking forward to the write up.


----------



## MarkSmith

Thanks all, I must admit, I am really looking forward to doing this car for him - he is a really nice guy and from chatting to him for that hour you could easily see he deserved something nice to happn to him !


----------



## Alan W

That's a superb and kind gesture and I look forward to the write-up! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## isctony

this is fantastic! I can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## R0B

Good man,reviving a car that has sentimental value to the guy will be cool


----------



## stangalang

Mark where are you based mate? Happy to lend a hand to speed up the process if around (ish) greater Manchester :thumb:

Matt


----------



## MarkSmith

stangalang said:


> Mark where are you based mate? Happy to lend a hand to speed up the process if around (ish) greater Manchester :thumb:
> 
> Matt


Thanks Matt, thats really nice of you and would of loved the help, but sadly I am 200 miles from Manchester ( In High Wycombe, half way between London and Oxford )


----------



## President Swirl

*freebie*

Good for you mate:thumb: now i can tell people i'm not the only one. I go past a faded red audi a4 (n reg i think?), and so far have resisted the urge to knock the door and offer to do their car. The sad thing is that in this day and age, you could have been told to sod off and mind your business.


----------



## stangalang

Nay bother. Hopefully others may show some dw love if required. Enjoy the day mate your doing a good thing :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

President Swirl said:


> Good for you mate:thumb: now i can tell people i'm not the only one. I go past a faded red audi a4 (n reg i think?), and so far have resisted the urge to knock the door and offer to do their car. The sad thing is that in this day and age, you could have been told to sod off and mind your business.


This is what I was worried about too, being told to get lost, but the urge to sort this car out was too much and I just HAD to offer !!!


----------



## MarkSmith

Premtek Auto Detail said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> You never fail to amaze me with your free goodies and good turns,
> 
> Your enthusiasm for detailing is fantastic too.
> 
> You really do seem an altogether nice guy.:thumb:
> 
> Well done to you again and if i can ever do you a good turn then don't hesitate to ask..
> 
> Russ


Thanks Russ, thats real nice of you and I really appreciate that mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

What a great story, can't wait to see the write up.


----------



## Jakub555

What a man

Top man 


very kind of you
:thumb:


----------



## Mick

Top man mark, really kind gesture there. us Dw lads are not bad really.

Ive got a fellow member or two on here doing my helping to do my car later in the week too 

Look forward to seeing your writeup in the showroom buddy, take plenty pics :thumb:


----------



## raitkens83

Nice one Mark, Another great gesture from you. Look forward to seeing the outcome of this.


----------



## Mad Ad

This is why this is a great forum a great bunch of guys and gals that are willing to help others.


----------



## EVL

That's a really gesture - nice one.:thumb:


----------



## shaqs77

good on you mate. ive had the urge to ask but never had the minerals to do it.


----------



## mjd

This country needs more of you sir....good on you!


----------



## Wick

Simply brilliant! Nice to see random acts of good will still occuring!


----------



## Oli1983uk

Good on you mark. a few years ago I was in halfords picking up some bits and had a woman come up to me and ask what products she should use on her brand new car as she didn't believe her husband was doing a good job wash it she told me he was using washing up liquid. Gave her some advice and have some tips and what she should use. feels good when you do something like that.


----------



## Method Man

Talking to complete strangers about their cars is sensational.

I recently spent nearly an hour talking car sh!t with a bloke in an F reg 1.2 Nova saloon. 

We both missed our trains but neither of us was bothered in the slightest!!!!!!!!


----------



## slim_boy_fat

A true Gentleman!! :thumb:

I'm old enough to probably be able to name the make/model......:lol:


----------



## Captain Pugwash

I have said it once ...but worth saying again, your a Gentleman..good on you and I cant wait to find out what this car is


----------



## MarkSmith

Oli1983uk said:


> Good on you mark. a few years ago I was in halfords picking up some bits and had a woman come up to me and ask what products she should use on her brand new car as she didn't believe her husband was doing a good job wash it she told me he was using washing up liquid. Gave her some advice and have some tips and what she should use. feels good when you do something like that.


I know that feeling mate. A few weeks back I was in Asda and so badly wanted to tell a woman why her shopping basket containing T Cut was not a good choice and that there were far better options out there - but on that occasion I bottled it as she had a very low cut top on and my wife was just down the next row !!!


----------



## MarkSmith

Captain Pugwash said:


> I have said it once ...but worth saying again, your a Gentleman..good on you and I cant wait to find out what this car is


I was so busy talking about detailing I never actually thought to ask what car it is !!

I think its a Fiat of some sort, its an ugly looking thing anyway but ugly in the same way that my old Matra Rancho is ugly too - its ugly but thats the cute thing about it !

I will find out what car it is asap. Knowing me its an old Ford or something much more common !!!

I am not too hot on makes and models of cars from the eighties !


----------



## Mad Ad

MarkSmith said:


> I know that feeling mate. A few weeks back I was in Asda and so badly wanted to tell a woman why her shopping basket containing T Cut was not a good choice and that there were far better options out there - but on that occasion I bottled it as she had a very low cut top on and my wife was just down the next row !!!


Cause you will only get the blame that you was chatting her up, and not the fact you are helping a lady out with her car no no no.


----------



## Sirmally2

Mark, Another top gesture from your good self! If only the world was full of people like you it would be a much happier place to live.

True Gent :thumb: Cant wait to see the results


----------



## slim_boy_fat

MarkSmith said:


> I know that feeling mate. A few weeks back I was in Asda and so badly wanted to tell a woman why her shopping basket containing T Cut was not a good choice and that there were far better options out there - but on that occasion I bottled it as she had a very low cut top on and my wife was just down the next row !!!


She wasn't shopping, she was man-fishing......:lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

slim_boy_fat said:


> She wasn't shopping, she was man-fishing......:lol: :lol:


:lol::lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

Sirmally2 said:


> Mark, Another top gesture from your good self! If only the world was full of people like you it would be a much happier place to live.
> 
> True Gent :thumb: Cant wait to see the results


Just like your good self mate - I will probably use that V7 on his car that you sent me to try out :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox

Top man, there are some nice people left in the world


----------



## chrisc

Let me know if you want owt mark if he's skint I have plenty to share and more than this:thumb:
View attachment 20437


----------



## Shinyvec

Lump said:


> Good on you :thumb:


Wow where have you been, and do you still have the Signum


----------



## MarkSmith

chrisc said:


> Let me know if you want owt mark if he's skint I have plenty to share and more than this:thumb:
> View attachment 20437


Thats a really nice offer mate - its really appreciated, but I think I have all I need and I have already russtled up a "starter collection" for the guy too for him to start off, mainly Autoglym stuff as that always seems to be a good range to start off with.

I have been thinking about which way to go with the car. I do have access to the car for all day Wednesday and all day Thursday so time is not a problem.

I think I am going to go for this.....

All the first usuals - ie, SNOW, WASH, IRON X, TAR, CLAY, WASH

Then I thought I would go over it with the Megs DA Microfibre System, SRP, C&G Blacklight and then V7 ( thanks to Sirmally for giving me these last two items ). Then will do the full works to the inside too.

Cant wait !


----------



## e32chris

well with the the depressing horrible things you read everyday it was a real breath of fresh air to hear of such a selfless act, well done the world needs more people like you:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## simon burns

Mark you are a top bloke!Shame there ain't many more like yourself,good on you pal! :thumb:


----------



## clarkey1269

ive always thought how would you approach someone and say can i detail your car free of charge because wouldn't anyone question your ability, i for one would love detail a few local cars but the question that fears me is "are you professional" so id love to see how you tackled it.

true credit to approaching the guy!


----------



## SimonBash

Superb Mark, this is one of my favourite posts on DW ever.

A new neighbour (few doors away) passed my house as I was tidying out my detailing cave on Saturday, I have seen him looking after his old Astra lately so asked if he would like some products.

I ended up cleaning his wheels for him while we chatted.

He was so thrilled it felt great to make the guy happy, talked to him and found out his wife has cancer and cleaning the car is how he relaxes. After that I had to go and get some extra gear for him.

I'm so sad that after he cleaned it and finished I went back out there, he had gone but I gave the car a once over with an AIO inc the wheels anyway

Made my weekend though, and I hope made this tough time for him a bit better for an hour or two.

Simon


----------



## stantheman

What a guy!!
Good luck with the project, look forward to your write up.


----------



## steve from wath

Mark

if i had a cap id doff it to you

well done, fist class selfless gesture

look forward to the pics


----------



## james_19742000

The obvious answer to anyone that seems to question anyone's good will is to show them your on car, presume we are all in a similar situation I.e. shiny car, clean alloys, tyres dressed etc that would usually be enough to convince some people.

I have spoken to people whilst in the aisle at halfords and the like, you see these people and they are just lost looking at all the products, it don't cost nothing to give them 5 minutes of your time to help them look after the car.

I done my cousins a few months ago, she was trying to sell her 206 but it was also used a daily kiddie runaround, so it was filthy etc, her father my uncle was also in the local hospice in he final stages of cancer, and he was funding her replacement newer car, so she asked if I would tidy it up, didn't do much on it, just snow, wash, clay, lime prime by hand and some C2 for some protection, tyre dressing, hoovered and washed the inside etc and that was it an afternoons work, car sold later that week and her father died a few days later, but he knew the car had been sorted out and his daughter was safe in a newer more reliable car.

Sometimes these jobs have a much deeper meaning, and in your case this car obviously has a sentimental value and it's a great offer of yours to do his guys car, well done and hope it all goes well


----------



## andy monty

MarkSmith said:


> I was so busy talking about detailing I never actually thought to ask what car it is !!
> 
> I think its a Fiat of some sort, its an ugly looking thing anyway but ugly in the same way that my old Matra Rancho is ugly too - its ugly but thats the cute thing about it !


http://www.fiatforum.com/fiat-cars/

any of those pictures ring true Mark?

Point him in the way of that forum as well we are a helpful bunch on there (although im yet to turn most of them to the idea of detailing) :wave:


----------



## scottys.m3

Nice one mate


----------



## WP-UK

Such a lovely and kind gesture with such a positive outcome. Good luck with the detail, I look forward to seeing the images and I hope the guy picks up some brilliant tips from you. :thumb::detailer:


----------



## badman1972

Top bloke, can't fault you mate, a great thing to do and looking forward to seeing the results :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

clarkey1269 said:


> ive always thought how would you approach someone and say can i detail your car free of charge because wouldn't anyone question your ability, i for one would love detail a few local cars but the question that fears me is "are you professional" so id love to see how you tackled it.
> 
> true credit to approaching the guy!


Luckily I had my Cougar with me and I purposely parked it next to the car while I waited for the owner to appear !

The Cougar was looking rather sexy and it did all the talking for me to start with ! :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

mark mate.. your a top guy buddy :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

That sounds like a very heart felt touch there for me, welldone for taking the effort to go ahead with this one, it was meant to be...

And we might have a new dw member on board, which is great...


----------



## MarkSmith

andy monty said:


> http://www.fiatforum.com/fiat-cars/
> 
> any of those pictures ring true Mark?
> 
> Point him in the way of that forum as well we are a helpful bunch on there (although im yet to turn most of them to the idea of detailing) :wave:


Eeek - I dont know, its kinda hard to tell from the pics, but if it was a Fiat then I would say it was most like the Panda or the Uno, but the front was different and it was bigger than a Panda too 

Sorry, pre 1990 cars are not my strong point !!

And I am unsure what it was like at the back as it was parked up tight against the wall and so I only could see the front and the sides.

I will be speaking to him tomorrow probably so I will find out exactly what car it is and let you know.

:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

I was driving a badly faded small fiat earlier and went to McDonalds and ASDA, and I'm 17..

no-one offered to detail mine for free though!


----------



## Elliott19864

Excellent, really good of you.


----------



## MarkSmith

alan_mcc said:


> I was driving a badly faded small fiat earlier and went to McDonalds and ASDA, and I'm 17..
> 
> no-one offered to detail mine for free though!


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

It's true! You can easily do it if you fancy the couple of hundred mile hike though :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

alan_mcc said:


> It's true! You can easily do it if you fancy the couple of hundred mile hike though :lol:


LOl - 15 years ago I would of done mate as I lived alot closer to you back then ( lived in Bo'ness near Grangemouth for many years ), but 400 miles is a little too far now I think !!

:lol:


----------



## DarrylB

What an awesome story and read! High Wycombe you say - that's just up the road from me! I would love to come and help out if I can? Only if your happy for the help. I have DA and rotary and plenty of other products that I'd only be too happy to use.  let me know if you'd like the help. Even if I just take pics


----------



## MarkSmith

DarrylB said:


> What an awesome story and read! High Wycombe you say - that's just up the road from me! I would love to come and help out if I can? Only if your happy for the help. I have DA and rotary and plenty of other products that I'd only be too happy to use.  let me know if you'd like the help. Even if I just take pics


That would be great mate !!

Will pm you nearer the day and confirm all the details and if you can make it that would be superb 

:thumb:


----------



## thedonji

What a good deed u can't wait to are the photos and outcome get the lad on Dw 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronGTi

Good stuff ma man.

Looking forward to the write-up.

Top man :thumb:


----------



## CliveP

Mark,

Good on you - I've had a similar urge once or twice but never managed to see the owner! I'd have loved to give you a hand too, and I'm originally from Wycombe, but not there now.

I love doing people favours, you're a long time dead, and boy it makes you feel good, my last one was a 23 hour detail of an old Mazda, only thing I'd take was a 36 pack box of Yorkies (well they were 'forced' on me, Yum Yum!)...

Good man, makes you proud to be British, will try to look you up when I'm next in Wycombe :thumb:

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## DarrylB

MarkSmith said:


> That would be great mate !!
> 
> Will pm you nearer the day and confirm all the details and if you can make it that would be superb
> 
> :thumb:


Please please please do! Lending a hand is the least I can do.

Have you got a rough date in mind?


----------



## CliveP

I vote Mark for PM!

The 'Stop being so bl**dy Selfish Britain and get off your a&^s and do people a good turn!' Party


----------



## Obsessed Merc

I'm sure it's been said :


You have not lived a perfect day . . . unless you have done 
something for someone who will never be able to repay you

Ruth Smeltzer

Well done for having the cahoneys to put yourself out.
Mark


----------



## MarkSmith

CliveP said:


> Mark,
> 
> Good on you - I've had a similar urge once or twice but never managed to see the owner! I'd have loved to give you a hand too, and I'm originally from Wycombe, but not there now.
> 
> I love doing people favours, you're a long time dead, and boy it makes you feel good, my last one was a 23 hour detail of an old Mazda, only thing I'd take was a 36 pack box of Yorkies (well they were 'forced' on me, Yum Yum!)...
> 
> Good man, makes you proud to be British, will try to look you up when I'm next in Wycombe :thumb:
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


Cheers Clive mate, yeah give us a shout next time you are around Wycombe mate.

Where in Wycombe are you from - I myself live up at Cressex, near Asda, John Lewis and the Cinema Complex etc. I was born in Wycombe, moved the Scotland for many years and returned to Wycombe in 2000.


----------



## MarkSmith

DarrylB said:


> Please please please do! Lending a hand is the least I can do.
> 
> Have you got a rough date in mind?


Probably Wednesday next week

Will let you know mate, would be great to have another pair of hands to help !

:thumb:


----------



## CliveP

MarkSmith said:


> Cheers Clive mate, yeah give us a shout next time you are around Wycombe mate.
> 
> Where in Wycombe are you from - I myself live up at Cressex, near Asda, John Lewis and the Cinema Complex etc. I was born in Wycombe, moved the Scotland for many years and returned to Wycombe in 2000.


My parents are not too far from Booker common, so not far from you. I was brought up in Loudwater!

Cheers,
Clive.


----------



## JJ_

Thats a double whammy, really nice of you Mark. Well in.


----------



## MarkSmith

CliveP said:


> My parents are not too far from Booker common, so not far from you. I was brought up in Loudwater!
> 
> Cheers,
> Clive.


Crikey, small world ! ( Booker Common is less than 5 minutes walk from my house !! ) - I am on the Holmers Farm Estate !


----------



## DarrylB

MarkSmith said:


> Probably Wednesday next week ( depending on how the guy gets on at his Job Interview at the bus depot on Friday ! )
> 
> Will let you know mate, would be great to have another pair of hands to help !
> 
> :thumb:


Week tomorrow, Okey doke! I think I can do that. Hope he gets on ok at the depot.

I've already got ideas about doing a time lapse with my camera! :-D


----------



## LewisSpooner

nice to here there is genuine nice blokes out there, really looking forward to the write up mark


----------



## MarkSmith

DarrylB said:


> Week tomorrow, Okey doke! I think I can do that. Hope he gets on ok at the depot.
> 
> I've already got ideas about doing a time lapse with my camera! :-D


Excellent mate :thumb:

Will confirm the details with you on Friday mate !


----------



## Leemack

Top man - Very good.

You get to detail and he gets a very special car with memories looking good again


----------



## Leemack

I'll donate him a bottle or 2 of my stuff - :thumb:

Love these types of threads


----------



## james_death

Make sure he is aware we need to see lots of pics and the transformation...:thumb:

Great story.... car is saved a car with lots of strong family connection for the individual... They are welcomed to the detailing fold will learn how to maintain the family motor... and will actually do it from the sound of it...

Oh and you get your fix also....:lol:


----------



## LewisSpooner

Concours CC said:


> I'll donate him a bottle or 2 of my stuff - :thumb:
> 
> Love these types of threads


nice one lee :thumb:


----------



## Googsy

Well done Mark a true gent. Looking forward to see how it turns out :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Concours CC said:


> I'll donate him a bottle or 2 of my stuff - :thumb:
> 
> Love these types of threads


Thats real nice of you mate :thumb:

I am giving him a "basic" starter kit which consists of AG Shampoo, SuperSheen, Express Wax, SRP, EGP, Interior Cleaner and Acid Free Wheel Cleaner. Plus MFs, Wash Mitt, Bucket etc.

But that is a really nice offer there mate, and I will tell him what you have said.


----------



## Leemack

:thumb:

Subscribed.

Really look forward to the write up


----------



## Mike k

Thats an incredible amount of generosity mate, fair play to u.


----------



## Sawyer

That's brilliant! 

All my friends ask me to do their cars but a random act like that is brilliant! Fair play for having the guts!

....everything happens for a reason!


----------



## Alzak

I'm short of words You are top Guy can't wait to see write up on this car


----------



## Miracle Detail

Wow this is so cool, nice one mark, so what car and colour is it? I can't wait to see this!!

Do you have a process in mind? And what products your going to use?

Kind Regards
Paul 
Miracle Detail.


----------



## MarkSmith

Miracle Detail said:


> Wow this is so cool, nice one mark, so what car and colour is it? I can't wait to see this!!
> 
> Do you have a process in mind? And what products your going to use?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul
> Miracle Detail.


I am going to find out today what car it is mate - I think its some sort of Fiat or something like that, but I am not too hot on eighties cars, knowing my knowledge of eighties cars it will turn out to be a Ford or something common like that. (( But I am sure its an old Fiat of some sort )

Will speak with him later today and find out exactly what it is.

My plan is......

SNOW
WASH
IRON X
TAR
CLAY
WASH AGAIN
MEGS DA MICROFIBRE SYSTEM COMPOUND
SRP
C&G BLACKLIGHT
SMARTWAX SEALANT
C&G HYBRID V7

AS WELL AS SMARTWAX GEL ON ALL EXTERIOR PLASTICS, AG GLASS POLISH ON WINDOWS, WHEELS CLEANED WITH BILBERRY AND TYRES DRESSED WITH SMARTWAX GEL, ARCHES AND DOOR SHUTS CLEANED WITH AG CLEAN ALL.

And I am going to treat the guy too buy buying a new set of wheel trims for it as this will make a HUGE improvement on the car !!!

And then do the full works on the interior too.

Should smarten the old girl up a treat for him !

I will get LOTS of before, during and after photos too for you all to see !

Thanks for all the support too guys & gals, its amazing how many people are kindly giving me encouragement to do this car and its really appreciated !


----------



## McClane

Nice one bud, what a kind thing to do. He'll be blown away I'm sure. Helped my self confessed "skeptical" friend sort out his 16 year old Nissan before selling/part-exing yesterday... And he was well impressed!

I kinda wish right now he hadn't repaid me with so much beer...


----------



## Jesse74

That's awesome, Mark! Can't wait to see the write up!


----------



## DampDog

Premtek Auto Detail said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> You never fail to amaze me with your free goodies and good turns,
> 
> Your enthusiasm for detailing is fantastic too.
> 
> You really do seem an altogether nice guy.:thumb:
> 
> Well done to you again and if i can ever do you a good turn then don't hesitate to ask..
> 
> Russ


Beat me to it, top man.:thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u

Top man Mark, a true gent :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer

Bloody hell mate that is absolutly brilliant.
You are more help than the samaritans.
Cant wait to see this 1 mate sounds top drawer.
Bet the poor lad can not wait


----------



## MarkSmith

willwad82 said:


> Bloody hell mate that is absolutly brilliant.
> You are more help than the samaritans.
> Cant wait to see this 1 mate sounds top drawer.
> Bet the poor lad can not wait


Thanks mate. I know he is really looking forward to it, but to be honest, I think I am looking forward to it just as much !

I dont know what it was about the car, I have seen many cars around my area crying out for some attention, but this one really drew me in and I just had to find a way to clean it - its almost like the car looked at me while crying and whimpering the words "help me" !!!!

There is nowt special about the car, so I dont know why I so badly wanted to speak to the owner to see if I could valet it for them !


----------



## Deano

good on ya mark. whereabouts are you? if you need a hand and are local (lancashire) I dont mind giving you a hand. (apologise if you've answered this but i dont want to read 10 pages on my nokia, i'll be here til easter  )


----------



## MarkSmith

Deano said:


> good on ya mark. whereabouts are you? if you need a hand and are local (lancashire) I dont mind giving you a hand. (apologise if you've answered this but i dont want to read 10 pages on my nokia, i'll be here til easter  )


Thanks mate, thats a real nice offer, but sadly I am about 300 miles from you down in sunny old High Wycombe which is half way between London and Oxford along the M40.

But thank you so much for the offer mate, its really appreciated.


----------



## Big Buffer

There alot of genuine guys on here and that is apparent everytime i log in.
Mark you could give the lad 1 of those wash mitts and some mf so at least he can wash it after you waved your magic wand.
Who knows the bug might bite him and start him on the road to detailing madness.


----------



## MarkSmith

willwad82 said:


> There alot of genuine guys on here and that is apparent everytime i log in.
> Mark you could give the lad 1 of those wash mitts and some mf so at least he can wash it after you waved your magic wand.
> Who knows the bug might bite him and start him on the road to detailing madness.


Yes, definatley, I have sorted out a nice little kit for him with everything he will need to look after the car, from MF's, Mitts, Buckets, AG Materials etc.

Should be cool and I reckon he will easily get the DW bug !!


----------



## Lump

Do you want any help ? Or is there already going to be 30 detailers all turning up and taking a wheel each. I'm in Coventry and don't mind coming out of retirement for a day as long as I can be useful and not in the way.


----------



## Big Buffer

MarkSmith said:


> Yes, definatley, I have sorted out a nice little kit for him with everything he will need to look after the car, from MF's, Mitts, Buckets, AG Materials etc.
> 
> Should be cool and I reckon he will easily get the DW bug !!


Already has i recon. get him logged on mate


----------



## MarkSmith

Lump said:


> Do you want any help ? Or is there already going to be 30 detailers all turning up and taking a wheel each. I'm in Coventry and don't mind coming out of retirement for a day as long as I can be useful and not in the way.


Thanks mate, thats really nice to offer, but I have already got myself, Darryl and my Dad all helping on the day so I think I will be ok.

But if you fancy popping down anyway it would be great to meet you and my wife does make an awesome cup of coffee and bacon sarnies !!!

Still not totally sure what day its going to be yet, its pencilled in for Wednesday next week but this might change

Will keep you all posted 

:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

willwad82 said:


> Already has i recon. get him logged on mate


Yeah, will do mate -:


----------



## Lump

MarkSmith said:


> But if you fancy popping down anyway it would be great to meet you and my wife does make an awesome cup of coffee and bacon sarnies !!!


As long as its smoked im may well do that :thumb:


----------



## alfajim

great story, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## corradophil

Very kind offer. I'm looking forward to seeing the photos of it.


----------



## M.J

I really enjoyed reading that I visualised your story so much i was at my local Asda car park for a few minutes back there haha . Absolutely brilliant mate i cant wait for the pics .Top man.


----------



## dsolds

Well Sir, I am humbled by your generosity. It's so nice to hear about good deeds being done rather than listening to the news and all that other stuff. I take my hat off to you (Whizzer, we need a smilie for that please)

In fact, how about some of this. Respect !!!!


----------



## mk2jon

Make sure you put Our tune with Simon Bates music on the thread


----------



## DarrylB

I will be taking as many pics as i can! I've got 3 batteries and 16Gbworth of cards for my SLR :-D 

There will be no stone left un-pictured!


----------



## MarkSmith

Thanks guys !!

Anyway, I have finally found out today what car it is, and I am about to show everyone how bad my knowledge of eighties cars is, as I said I thought it looked like a Fiat Panda but a bit bigger........

Its a 1988/E Nissan Sunny Hatchback !!!

So that shows how bad my knowledge of cars from 20 years ago is !!!

(( Oh, and before I forget, its Red, faded badly to pink ))

Will be fun doing it - I think its got alot of potential to come up nice as although badly faded, there is not a spot of rust on it and there are no nasty dents !!

The many pics that will be taken will show everything from start to finish so will be fun, and nice to see the transformation !


----------



## magpieV6

Mark you are a true gent & have a massive heart off gold!


----------



## DarrylB

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks guys !!
> 
> Anyway, I have finally found out today what car it is, and I am about to show everyone how bad my knowledge of eighties cars is, as I said I thought it looked like a Fiat Panda but a bit bigger........
> 
> Its a 1988/E Nissan Sunny Hatchback !!!
> 
> So that shows how bad my knowledge of cars from 20 years ago is !!!
> 
> (( Oh, and before I forget, its Red, faded badly to pink ))
> 
> Will be fun doing it - I think its got alot of potential to come up nice as although badly faded, there is not a spot of rust on it and there are no nasty dents !!
> 
> The many pics that will be taken will show everything from start to finish so will be fun, and nice to see the transformation !


:thumb:

I seriously cannot wait to get started on this!


----------



## gerz1873

I really look forward to seeing the finished detail on this 
Top guy


----------



## Sirmally2

Shame i didn't live a little closer, as i would have dropped my name in the hat to have a pop down and maybe learn something different! (Oh and the offer of the bacon butty doesnt go a miss) :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

Sirmally2 said:


> Shame i didn't live a little closer, as i would have dropped my name in the hat to have a pop down and maybe learn something different! (Oh and the offer of the bacon butty doesnt go a miss) :lol:


:lol:

I love Bacon Butties, and the wife is certainly a master at making them !!


----------



## dubber

Mark the house next door to me is forsale, but it. We need some kind hearted people like you in our area. :lol::thumb:


----------



## greenwagon

Mark your a top man and this is surely a serious contender for DW thread of the year 
1988 Nissan sunny 
There won't be many of those left on the roads 

I predict this will be one of the longest running threads ever 


All started just because a decent bloke saw an old car and wanted to care for it and make it shine 

Respect to the highest and if you had been in Cumbria I would be helping too


----------



## MarkSmith

greenwagon said:


> Mark your a top man and this is surely a serious contender for DW thread of the year
> 1988 Nissan sunny
> There won't be many of those left on the roads
> 
> I predict this will be one of the longest running threads ever
> 
> All started just because a decent bloke saw an old car and wanted to care for it and make it shine
> 
> Respect to the highest and if you had been in Cumbria I would be helping too


Thanks mate.

I am hoping the car will turn out really well as although its really dirty and faded all over, and the trim is greay and lifeless etc etc, the cars itself is not in bad condition. There are no major rust issues and its basically dent free.

I think the transformation will be great. 
But the guy has informed me that the car has been pink since as long as he can remember.

I am popping down to see him this afternoon, just for a coffee and a chat, so I will take a pic of the car and pop it on here later today so that you can all see what it is I am dealing with on Wednesday next week !


----------



## si hoc

top bloke mate, wish there where more people in the world like you, hope you have the kleenex handy when you have finished cause ive got a feeling you will have a blubber on your hands, and for all the right reasons. 
si


----------



## MarkSmith

Could do with some advice on this car please guys.

I have just been up to look at it a bit more and I have noticed that down the back wing there are very small rust bubbles, about 4 or them - only literally pin prick size, but they are there even if they are almost not visable.

Being a bit of an Iron X virgin ( having only used it once on my own rust free car ), can someone tell me what effect Iron X will have on these areas and should I avoid spraying Iron X there ?

I have taken some photos of the car which I will upload on here later tonight when I get back home.


----------



## Jakub555

Paste some photos:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Jakub555 said:


> Paste some photos:thumb:


Yep, will post the pics up in about an hours time, as soon as my good lady gets back home ( I dont know how to transfer pics from my camera to the computer, but she does ! )


----------



## MarkSmith

Ok, as promised, pics of the car as it is now.


----------



## MarkSmith




----------



## MarkSmith




----------



## VIPER

I've a feeling this will polish up like a new pin  

:thumb:

(Can't be many of these still on the road?)


----------



## Mad Ad

Was good you had a nice day for it the weather was on your side.


----------



## MarkSmith

And an "arty" pic of the products I will be using.....


----------



## MarkSmith

Mad Ad said:


> Was good you had a nice day for it the weather was on your side.


Not done it yet mate, I am doing it next Wednesday :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al

Am i correct in saying this must have been Cressex Asda? If so i was there on the same day how odd!

On the otherhand Good luck to you and what a nice guesture!


----------



## MarkSmith

Zetec-al said:


> Am i correct in saying this must have been Cressex Asda? If so i was there on the same day how odd!
> 
> On the otherhand Good luck to you and what a nice guesture!


LOL - Yes mate, Cressex Asda !

Might of bumped into you without even knowing it was you !


----------



## happypostie

Mark would like to pop over to see you in action :wave: using the megs mirco kit 
as you know not far away from you . khalid


----------



## MarkSmith

happypostie said:


> Mark would like to pop over to see you in action :wave: using the megs mirco kit
> as you know not far away from you . khalid


Cool mate, will be good to see you again !

Its pencilled in for Wednesday, providing the guy is available then, will let you know !


----------



## DampDog

Lol. Looks like you're a man on a mission now, hopefully it will shine like a new pin with that lot..


----------



## McClane

Looks like it'll come up a treat mate. Good luck... sounds like you've got a lot of helpers too. Let me know if you'd like another! :thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Been off a few days and just came across this thread! Good on you Mark :thumb: I'm sure with the paint and trim restored it's going to look as good as new again :buffer:


----------



## magpieV6

lol, seems a few of us go to the same Asda! Sure I spotted Mark there the other morning


----------



## MarkSmith

magpieV6 said:


> lol, seems a few of us go to the same Asda! Sure I spotted Mark there the other morning


LOL - I never saw you or I would of said hi !

I am normally in Asda EVERY morning between 8am and 8.30am as I go in to get my sons school lunch, then after I have dropped him at School I often pop back to the McDonalds in Asda so I can have a coffee and read the paper in peace before starting whatever I am doing that day !

So if you are ever at Asda and see a 6 foot 2 inch big guy in his late 30's but looking more like he is in his early 50's, and he gets out of a silver Cougar or a White Mazda van, pop over and say hello as it will probably be me ( and lets face it, if the guy turns out not to be me but matches the description I have just given then that would be pretty bad luck !!!!!

:lol:


----------



## carl robson

top banana I often feel like doing exactly the same as you only the men in the white coats would put me in a straight jacket and lock me in a padded cell :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

carl robson said:


> top banana I often feel like doing exactly the same as you only the men in the white coats would put me in a straight jacket and lock me in a padded cell :lol:


:lol:


----------



## magpieV6

ha ha, will do next time! I tend to go twice a week, needed to calm it down as i was spending silly money in there!


----------



## MarkSmith

magpieV6 said:


> ha ha, will do next time! I tend to go twice a week, needed to calm it down as i was spending silly money in there!


I know - its silly, but everytime I go in there I have to walk down the Car Stuff isle, just in case they have some great offer on cleaning stuff !!

It drives the wife mad, I went down there this evening with her just to get something for dinner tonight and I HAD to walk down that isle "just incase" there was something new there !!!

:lol:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

To be honest it's not as bad as I thought it would be, I like seeing older everyday cars like this that have clearly been well looked after and this should polish up really nicely :thumb:. On another note are those spinners on your van?


----------



## Jiffy

It doesn't look as bad as I was expecting but I think the camera might not be showing just how bad it is. Try setting the white balance manually on it and then taking a pic if you can?

I'm looking forward to seeing how the bumpers respond to some treatment. They look like they might be a challenge.


----------



## MarkSmith

Laurie.J.M said:


> To be honest it's not as bad as I thought it would be, I like seeing older everyday cars like this that have clearly been well looked after and this should polish up really nicely :thumb:. On another note are those spinners on your van?


Yep, they are spinners on my van, I love them, they get lots of looks !!!

Here is a closer pic of them !


----------



## MarkSmith

Jiffy said:


> It doesn't look as bad as I was expecting but I think the camera might not be showing just how bad it is. Try setting the white balance manually on it and then taking a pic if you can?
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing how the bumpers respond to some treatment. They look like they might be a challenge.


Yes, I do think the pics make it look alot better than it really is !

But will be taking more before/during/after pics when I actually come to do the car


----------



## Captain Pugwash

VIPER said:


> I've a feeling this will polish up like a new pin
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> (Can't be many of these still on the road?)


5 so it says on how many are left site


----------



## MarkSmith

Just spoken to the owner and he has said he is really looking forward to the car being done and is very greatful for everything, but has asked me not to put any of his personal details on the forum, which is fair enough, so I have just edited all my posts to ensure none of his personal info is on the site.

But he has said he will register on the site as a member as soon as he can and is very greatful for everything and he cant wait to see the results !!!


----------



## MarkSmith

Jiffy said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing how the bumpers respond to some treatment. They look like they might be a challenge.


Yes, the bumpers are pretty bad. I plan to use Smartwax Gel on them and I am hoping this will sort them a treat.

The camera does show the car up to be better than it is, but as a guide, this is pretty much the best panel on the car shown with a better pic.....


----------



## DarrylB

Good stuff Mark. Hopefully Wednesday will be the day! :-D


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Top man Mark! very kind offer, I cannot wait to see the turnaround on this, should polish up a treat! 

Richard


----------



## dwmc

MarkSmith said:


>


bet you can`t wait to get cracking on this , a few of my mates have old neglected cars in which i`ve give em a good once over and they can`t believe how good they look afterwards , some of them was thinking about selling but once a bit of tlc was given they have since decided to keep there cars .

looking forward to seeing it looking all nice n shiney again :thumb:


----------



## Buck

Mark

Agree with the others - lots of potential on this one - 50:50s needed to really show the transformation.

Kudos to you for this.


----------



## MarkSmith

Due to a change in the guys circumstances, he can not make Wednesday. 

Its a case of I have to do the car today, or not at all.

So I am going to have to do the car today and I can have a few hours tomorrow as well to finish it off.

So, the plan is to do the outside of the car today and the inside of the car tomorrow.

Will take lots of before, during and after photos and will pop them all on here as soon as I have finished !

Thanks for all the support guys/gals, I just hope I can do a good job now as if I dont I will not only feel like I have let this guy down, but I will feel like I have let all of DW down too - and thats something I really do not want to do !


----------



## howie parks

Good luck, get cracking!!


----------



## MarkSmith

howie parks said:


> Good luck, get cracking!!


Thnaks mate.

Got everything I need and so I am ready to get cracking ( just as soon as I have taken the little guy to School )

Even managed to find a nice new set of 13 inch wheels trims for the car - I never knew they still made 13 inch wheels trims ( good old Argos ! ).

And according to Daybreak, the weather is suppose to be ok today too, so its all a go go go :thumb:

:wave: :detailer: :buffer: :argie: :driver:


----------



## DampDog

If that all comes up like I suspect it will the lads going to be blown away. What a tidy little car it is for it's age, if the paint comes up it will be a little cracker for his first car, better still it being his ole mums. I'm dying to some 50/50 shots on that bonnet..

Wax-on, Wax-off...:thumb:

Good luck..


----------



## Buck

Hopefully by now you are already cracking on 

Off out for the day - will check back later - enjoy!


----------



## MirfieldMat

eagerly awaiting the pictures, well done mark.

more importantly though, where did you get those slamlocks on your mazda bus? been looking for some like that for a while.


----------



## Mad Ad

MarkSmith said:


> Due to a change in the guys circumstances, he can not make Wednesday.
> 
> Its a case of I have to do the car today, or not at all.
> 
> So I am going to have to do the car today and I can have a few hours tomorrow as well to finish it off.
> 
> So, the plan is to do the outside of the car today and the inside of the car tomorrow.
> 
> Will take lots of before, during and after photos and will pop them all on here as soon as I have finished !
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys/gals, *I just hope I can do a good job now as if I dont I will not only feel like I have let this guy down, but I will feel like I have let all of DW down too - and thats something I really do not want to do *!


I am sure you will not let anyone down matey:thumb:


----------



## DarrylB

Good luck Mark! Absolutely gutted I cannot make today! :-( Dam work! 

This is going to be something truly special when complete


----------



## [email protected]

I look forward to the write up on this!


----------



## MarkH

My warped mind has concluded that is something akin to dogging for detailers, hanging around in car parks waiting for strangers to turn up 

Well done though bud, very charitable


----------



## Jakub555

Very kind of you Mark ( so Wednesday yes ? )
I noticed something that your van is very very tidy
:thumb:


----------



## sfstu

Jakub555 said:


> Very kind of you Mark ( so Wednesday yes ? )
> :thumb:


he's doin detail today mate..? check the page before...:thumb:


----------



## Jakub555

sfstu said:


> he's doin detail today mate..? check the page before...:thumb:


Yes,,exactly, today,,just checked page before
:thumb:


----------



## ozzy

Is he still doing it :buffer: :tumbleweed:


----------



## MarkSmith

Just finished !

Worked all day yesterday and all day today on it, and finally finished ten minutes ago.

I am uploading all the pics to photobucket as I type this and will pop them all on here this evening after I have had my dinner 

I am well chuffed with the results and I hope you will all like the pics.

In the end I did this......

SNOWFOAM ( MAGIFOAM )
WASH ( SMARTWAX CAR WASH )
TAR ( TARDIS )
IRON X
CLAY ( SMARTWAX CLAYBLOCK )
WASH
DRY WITH MY BLACK BARRON !
MACHINED WITH MEGS MF SYSTEM
SRP APPLIED BY DA
PRIMA AMIGO
SMARTWAX SEALANT
CG V7
SMARTWAX GEL ON ALL EXTERIOR TRIMS / BUMPERS ( 3 COATS )
AG GLASS POLISH ON WINDOWS
CLEAN ALL ON WHEELS AND NEW WHEEL TRIMS FITTED
AG RUBBER CLEANER ON TYRES

The owner is picking the car up Monday night so not had his reaction yet, but I think he will be well happy with it 

Pics to follow about 6pm tonight.


----------



## greenwagon

Looking forward to seeing these photos


----------



## Jakub555

27min to go
Cannot wait ...:thumb:


----------



## Tabbs

i want to see now.......


----------



## [email protected]

Subscribed!

I can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Jakub555

18min to go guys


----------



## MarkSmith

I am getting worried now, hope I have not given you the impression of something amazing !!

I am very pleased with the results, but it probably does not compare to the stuff pro detailers do.

Just waiting for the last few pics to load onto Photobucket and I will start popping them on here


----------



## Jakub555

Everybody want to see it,
red color after machine polished :buffer: must be awesome result
:thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn

I'm sure it'll be fab Mark, at least that's what we are expecting. No pressure or anything but it had better be fabulous :lol:

It sounds like it will be fab. Very very kind of you to do it for him :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi

You just posting the pics in here or are you making a showroom thread?


----------



## MarkSmith

Ok, I have tried to keep the pics in order and have split them into two parts. First part is what I did on day one and secong part is today, day two.

The first few pics ( after the snow foam ) makes the car look mint due to it being wet, but the pics of when it had been dried shows its true condition.

Also, the pics from today, some of the pics make it look a little hazy, but this was where the evening dew had started to settle on it.

Also, excuse the pics with my old Bandana Wearing Dad in, I know he is an ugly git but he did help me so figured I would give him his moment of fame !! ( cheers Dad ! )

So, Day one -

SNOWFOAM ( MAGIFOAM )
WASH ( SMARTWAX CAR WASH )
TAR ( TARDIS )
IRON X
CLAY ( SMARTWAX CLAYBLOCK )
WASH
DRY WITH MY BLACK BARRON !
MACHINED WITH MEGS MF SYSTEM
FIRST COAT OF SMARTWAX GEL ON TRIMS..........










































































DAY TWO

COMPLETED !


































































































AND THE FINAL PIC !


----------



## Scrabble

What a fantastic turnaround!

Even bought him a set of wheel trims......


----------



## kevin whittaker

Fantastic work mate, I am sure that the owner will be overwhelmed when he sees the difference....:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2

WOW! What an awesome turnaround Mark! Looks the biz now

Congrats


----------



## mikeydee

WOW. great turn around


----------



## SarahAnn

Mark, you tease, saying you werent sure if it would be good enough. It's a total transformation. He is going to be so pleased with it and shocked i bet.

Three cheers for Mark!


PS you have a very cool dad. Rock on bandana man.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Mark -F..ing superb work matey.

Hats off to you, truely a great guy.

Motor looks mint. A testement to your skills.

:thumb:


----------



## e32chris

that brought a lump to my throat, has the owner seen it yet?

looks amazing well done guys


----------



## MarkSmith

e32chris said:


> that brought a lump to my throat, has the owner seen it yet?
> 
> looks amazing well done guys


No Mate, he is coming to get the car on Monday. I cant wait to see his face !


----------



## dodd87

That looks absolutely superb, a brilliant job there mate! We need more of you people around!


----------



## Paddy_R

Fantastic job right there. Looks to be a good straight motor to be fair and was a credit to the owner already. Not easy keeping something like that ont he road never mind keeping it good. However the job yopu did on that makes it look like new, infact I doubt it was that clean when it was new!


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Great work guys :thumb:. I know that saying it looks like a new car is a bit of a cliche but it really does look like new, can't wait to here what the owners reaction is like.


----------



## The_Bouncer

In fact look at these

Before:









After Marks work:









:thumb:

Mark you have given so much to the detailing world community I'm going to give you something a bit special back in return especially for you.

I'll PM ya

:thumb:


----------



## HalfordsShopper

Wowowow what at amazing turn around and what a nice thing to do for a complete stranger. What a nice man you are! :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn

oo Bouncer, you big soft lump :thumb:


----------



## greenwagon

That's fantastic Mark

Respect at the highest level for meeting a guy in a car park and totally transforming his 22 year old car into something cleaner then what the average joe public drive


----------



## Jakub555

Top job Mark
really very good result
WoW.
Congr....
:thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash

Awesome transformation Mark....to think you was worried about the finish 

great work and you should be proud VERY proud


----------



## MarkSmith

The_Bouncer said:


> In fact look at these
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After Marks work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Mark you have given so much to the detailing world community I'm going to give you something a bit special back in return especially for you.
> 
> I'll PM ya
> 
> :thumb:


Wow, Thanks mate, I dont know what to say to that but wow and thanks mate 

Thta gift is awesome and I am so greatful, I cant believe it, thank you so much mate !


----------



## Jakub555

Just wanna see the owner reaction on Wednesday
100% he will be shocked
:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Jakub555 said:


> Just wanna see the owner reaction on Wednesday
> 100% he will be shocked
> :thumb:


Yes, me too - I cant wait for him to come and collect the car from me


----------



## Lump

Outstanding ! I love threads like this


----------



## David

fantastic mark.

if you believe in karma..you'll be rewarded at some point


----------



## james_19742000

Amazing, well done, great turnaround, and more importantly doing something for a stranger, great result all round!


----------



## MarkSmith

David said:


> fantastic mark.
> 
> if you believe in karma..you'll be rewarded at some point


Thanks mate, I have already recieved good karma thanks to Bouncer, he has just given me a very special gift that I am overwhelmed about getting !!

Thanks J ( Bouncer ) - that is an awesome gift and I am very very greatful mate !


----------



## Jakub555

I reckon we should see you in Tv one day what you did ( what you did offer for a stranger )
Top job Mark
which one on the photo is you ?
Really one word for the job
WoW
:thumb:


----------



## simon burns

Wow,top work mate,top thread too! :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Jakub555 said:


> I reckon we should see you in Tv one day what you did ( what you did offer for a stranger )
> Top job Mark
> which one on the photo is you ?
> Really one word for the job
> WoW
> :thumb:


I am the one in the grey jacket, my Dad is the bearded bandana guy !


----------



## M44T

That looks great, and doing it for a total stranger who turned out to have sentimental value for the car... well this country needs more people like you.


----------



## Deano

great job mark. are you putting it in the showroom?


----------



## The_Bouncer

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate, I have already recieved good karma thanks to Bouncer, he has just given me a very special gift that I am overwhelmed about getting !!
> 
> Thanks J ( Bouncer ) - that is an awesome gift and I am very very greatful mate !


Mark, your more than welcome :thumb:

In this day and age there are not many people like you. For me it's this kind of attitude that I believe makes DW such a great place to be. I have nothing but respect for what you do on here + to others you don't know ( Nissan owner )

As I said in the PM, I think the owner is going to burst into tears when he see's just how great his car looks. :thumb: - Get the kleenex ready. 

Cheers

Jay


----------



## P.A.D

What a cracking transformation Mark,:detailer:

Big kudos to your Dad too dude.:thumb::thumb:



See ya soon ........................:thumb:





Russ


----------



## Deano

Looking at that car in the afters is much more interesting than a pampered supercar. the lad is going to explode when he collects it.


----------



## HalfordsShopper

what was the special gift from the bouncer? Or is it a secret?


----------



## Kriminal

PMSL.....that car is NOW probably ten times better than the average Joe's motor on the road - it looks stunning.

Top marks to Mark for everything you've done buddy :thumb:


----------



## Spoony

Just to add to what the others have said - incredible work here Mark, not just the car but giving up your time to a total stranger. What a great thing to do, and a great result.

The lad will be delighted with that.


----------



## bgm46

Fantastic!!! Top man for what you have done, what a job!


----------



## GolfFanBoy

Fantastic work Mark :thumb: I'm sure the owner is going to be amazed at the transformation. And good on your dad for helping out :thumb:


----------



## DampDog

That's just outstanding in evey respect, what an absolute transformation. I suspect you're going to have one very satisfied and lucky lad there. Best stick a box of hankeys in the glovebox I can imagine there will be some tears and smiles when he collects it.

Very well done mate, your an example to us all in many ways..:thumb:


----------



## Brummie_Nige

Fantastic thing to do, Mark. Hats off to you! :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

What a guy.

What a nice job you've done there!!!


----------



## ALM

What if everybody who has read this thread did the same......that would mean a lot of clean cars out there...........let's start the Mark Movement!!!


----------



## andyt13

im speechless mate, what a true gent you are and may life bring you many happy surprises!!


----------



## MarkSmith

Thanks for all the comments everyone, its really appreciated.

I really enjoyed this valet. I started it at 9am yesterday and finished about 4.30pm on the first day, then started again this morning at 9am and finished about 4pm ish.

I loved the new products I used for the first time on this car - the Chemical Guys V7 and the Prima Amigo, they both worked so well with the SRP and Smartwax Sealant i used.

I must admit I was not too keen on the Smartwax Clayblock, and will probably go back to normal clay. Maybe its that I used it incorrectly, maybe its due to my mistake, but it seemed to leave alot of marring which I dont get from clay. Did not matter much as I was DA'ing it anyway though.

Anyway, the guy is collecting the car on Monday evening, so I might just give it another go over on Monday to ensure its nice and fresh when he gets here - just a quick snowfoam, wash and QD'ing.


----------



## stuart5760

Wow, what an amazing transformation!! great work mate + father.
In a whirlwind world we live in to find decent human beings like you that give their time and effort to a stranger for free, gets a massive round of applause from me - Excellent


----------



## jay_bmw

well done Mark, what a true gent you are.


----------



## Trip tdi

Thats some mega skill there and hard work, Mark you have done this site proud, the car is fully transformed, the paints so glossy and wet now.

The car looks totally different now, very epic work there.

Thanks for posting and have a great week and 2011 from myself :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson

fair play, as said im sure its far far more rewarding seeing his face and thoughts than a rich owner turning up to see his super car done with no sentimental value.

dad looks cool too


----------



## cotter

Kudos to you Mark, top man for such an act of kindness for a stranger :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

a few more pics to show......

(( Just excuse the evening dew that started to settle on the roof in these pics !!!! ))


----------



## Captain Pugwash

That Astra in the background is looking rather sorry for itself now compared to the Cherry


----------



## PootleFlump

Looks a great turnaround.


----------



## MarkSmith

Captain Pugwash said:


> That Astra in the background is looking rather sorry for itself now compared to the Cherry


That Astra is my wifes car, its been off the road for 4 years needing a new engine. I use it now only to "test" new products out on. Shame, as its an original 1997 GSI ( Series 2 ) and we have owned the car since new but sadly we cant afford the new engine for it just now.


----------



## Janaindw

Forget the skill, forget the products, forget the equipment.
It's the attitude and as I see it, it runs in the family.
Your dad lending you a helping hand shows the passion and commitment you guys show towards other human beings and their cars.

Great stuff on the car and what a great dad and son


----------



## Strothow

Fantastic! Looks brilliant, such a nice chap! :thumb:


----------



## EVL

I believe that goes round comes round. You've done something really special for someone and I take my hat off to you. Well done! If everyone just helped one person, this world be a much better place.

I have a mountain of Autoglym stuff here (I know some of it is looked down on in the forum, but I like it). If there's ever anything you need, give me a shout and I'll send you some. 
Once again, well done.


----------



## Blueberry

The world needs more people like you Mark - what a fantastic guy you are.:thumb:
The job you have done on that car is phenomenal and I'm sure the lad will be over the moon. He won't believe it's the same car.

All the best to you and your Dad


----------



## Captain Pugwash

MarkSmith said:


> That Astra is my wifes car, its been off the road for 4 years needing a new engine. I use it now only to "test" new products out on. Shame, as its an original 1997 GSI ( Series 2 ) and we have owned the car since new but sadly we cant afford the new engine for it just now.


Oohps sorry I just meant in comparison to the Cherry its not as good looking, whats wrong with the engine...you never know someone may be able to fix it


----------



## Deeg

WOW!!!

Missed this thread when it started, just read the whole 24 pages.... Amazing generosity from you Mark. I cant wait to find out the guys reaction now when he collects it.

You are one of a kind! :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Captain Pugwash said:


> Oohps sorry I just meant in comparison to the Cherry its not as good looking, whats wrong with the engine...you never know someone may be able to fix it


No worries mate, the car has been neglected in its last 4 years !

Not really sure whats wrong with it, I have no idea with mechanics. Basically one day 4 years ago Maria ( my good lady ) was driving home and suddenly there was a massive fog of smoke coming from exhaust and the car stalled. She waited for about 5 minutes and tried to start the car again and it did start and she drove it home fine, but there was MASSIVE loads of smoke coming out of the exhaust to the point that she could not see the car behind her in her mirrors.
She limped it home and parked it up and its not moved since that day. I still start it up every now and then but literally 2 minutes of it running it starts to make a smoke screen out the back.


----------



## stantheman

I think we've run out of superlatives on this one! 
It's rather strange as although we have'nt met and I'm sure I speak for many others on here but it feels that we know you! But anyway well done man, the world's a better place with you around!


----------



## fatdazza

Never doubt your ability.

You have done a fantastic job on that car.

It was an incredibly generous thing you have done. Time is the one thing that money cannot buy, and you gave your time freely to help out that lad.

He will be the envy of his friends with a car looking like that.

Top man:thumb:


----------



## stantheman

MarkSmith said:


> No worries mate, the car has been neglected in its last 4 years !
> 
> Not really sure whats wrong with it, I have no idea with mechanics. Basically one day 4 years ago Maria ( my good lady ) was driving home and suddenly there was a massive fog of smoke coming from exhaust and the car stalled. She waited for about 5 minutes and tried to start the car again and it did start and she drove it home fine, but there was MASSIVE loads of smoke coming out of the exhaust to the point that she could not see the car behind her in her mirrors.
> She limped it home and parked it up and its not moved since that day. I still start it up every now and then but literally 2 minutes of it running it starts to make a smoke screen out the back.


Sounds like a failed head gasket to me! Is there any mayo like substance in the oil filler cap? If so then water is being mixed with the oil and somehow getting past the piston rings and getting burnt with the fuel, especially true if it's steam and not smoke coming out of the exhaust.


----------



## Strothow

MarkSmith said:


> No worries mate, the car has been neglected in its last 4 years !
> 
> Not really sure whats wrong with it, I have no idea with mechanics. Basically one day 4 years ago Maria ( my good lady ) was driving home and suddenly there was a massive fog of smoke coming from exhaust and the car stalled. She waited for about 5 minutes and tried to start the car again and it did start and she drove it home fine, but there was MASSIVE loads of smoke coming out of the exhaust to the point that she could not see the car behind her in her mirrors.
> She limped it home and parked it up and its not moved since that day. I still start it up every now and then but literally 2 minutes of it running it starts to make a smoke screen out the back.


Head Gasket?

Beaten to it! :lol:


----------



## P.A.D

MarkSmith said:


> No worries mate, the car has been neglected in its last 4 years !
> 
> Not really sure whats wrong with it, I have no idea with mechanics. Basically one day 4 years ago Maria ( my good lady ) was driving home and suddenly there was a massive fog of smoke coming from exhaust and the car stalled. She waited for about 5 minutes and tried to start the car again and it did start and she drove it home fine, but there was MASSIVE loads of smoke coming out of the exhaust to the point that she could not see the car behind her in her mirrors.
> She limped it home and parked it up and its not moved since that day. I still start it up every now and then but literally 2 minutes of it running it starts to make a smoke screen out the back.


Sounds like head gasket Mark.

Easy enough job plus do the belt whilst the head is off.........:thumb:

Will have a look when i see you.
In the meantime take the oil filler cap off and have a look and see if the oil has gone a milky colour and also take the top of the water resovoir bottle and see if that's milky too.

Russ


----------



## P.A.D

Strothow said:


> Head Gasket?


Beat me lol..................:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

stantheman said:


> Sounds like a failed head gasket to me! Is there any mayo like substance in the oil filler cap? If so then water is being mixed with the oil and somehow getting past the piston rings and getting burnt with the fuel, especially true if it's steam and not smoke coming out of the exhaust.


Thats what I thouight too mate, but there was no mayo in the filler cap and the car did not overheat at all. There was a significant loss of power though, Maria had to limp the car home at about 10mph all the way and it would not rev up properly.


----------



## Googsy

absolutely top job well done.:thumb:


----------



## Chufster

That is a friggin amazing turn around. 

It'll be like real life pimp my ride when the guy comes to pick it up. He'll be amazed.

Top work. :thumb:


----------



## Robbie.M

Mark..I've just read this whole thread in one go and must take my hat off to you...what an unbelievable turnaround you did there...fantastic gesture too....you sound like a true gent...and your an inspiration to us all..
Robbie


----------



## MarkSmith

Robbie.M said:


> Mark..I've just read this whole thread in one go Robbie


Crikey, that must of taken ages !!!

:lol:

Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Thanks for all the comments everyone - I am really happy with the outcome on this one. There were a few little bits on the car that "annoyed" me - The worn paint on the top edge of the front grill, the three small rust spots on the drivers door and the rusty wheels, but otherwise I am well happy.

Will let you all know what the owner says when he collects the car on Monday


----------



## Obsessed Merc

Nice job.
Black trim has come up well. I always struggle with this.
Well done.


----------



## vegasbaby

awesome job mate, should be really proud. Definitely believe in karma, so enjoy what ever good thing happens to you in return.


----------



## Richors

Brilliant job mate and amazingly kind. Not many give of themselves so easily and willingly.
Well done.


----------



## Mike k

Well done Mark, that's an amazing transformation, end pics look like you've dug out a photo from the 80's when it would of been new. 

Your such a top bloke for doing this for someone, i bet the owner is really confused as to why someone is wanting to do this for them. 

Hats off to u mate.


----------



## Sawyer

Personally i'd cover it in a light sheet just before he comes, then as he takes it off take a photo of his face!   

An amazing transformation.


----------



## MarkSmith

Sawyer said:


> Personally i'd cover it in a light sheet just before he comes, then as he takes it off take a photo of his face!
> 
> An amazing transformation.


:thumb::lol:


----------



## Alan W

What a great story and tremendous turnaround! 

Congratulations and very well done to all involved! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## CraigQQ

looks brilliant in the afters mark..

I was waiting on a showroom thread so didn't know the pics were in here :thumb:

sorry for the late reply  good going though.. and jay, your a gent big fella :thumb:



just makes you realise how great this place is.. :thumb:


----------



## nickfrog

Brilliant attitude Mark. It kind of gives hope that this world is not that bad and that some people are true altruists and not everyone is just a selfish egocentric. Thanks for a refreshing story. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

Nice offer Mark, good on you mate :thumb:


----------



## dcj

Great work Mark on a car that would fill me with dread even if I was being paid for it, let alone doing out of the goodness of my heart.


----------



## badman1972

Just found the pictures now. WOW what an amazing transformation, quite simply stunning. What a great gesture mate, well done :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer

Just checked out your pics mate.
I doubt you will find a cleaner sunny than this.
Heart of gold Hats off to you.
Stunning turnaround


----------



## awallacee30

Brilliant gesture Mark. Such a generous thing to do and what a turnaround !

A true gent. The world needs more people like you ! :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Thanks everyone, I just cant wait now til Monday when the owner collects the car - he was going to help me and watch me do the car but due to a change in circumstance he was unable too, so it will be a total surprise now when he sees it tomorrow as he will not know what to expect.

He is collecting it Monday early afternoon, so will give it a quick wash over and a going over with Smartwax QD before he gets here, just to make sure its shiny fresh for him when he first sees it.

And the little Nissan has done me a big favour already, as a bloke down my road who drives a faded red / pink Toyota Corolla has said he watched the whole valet from start to finish over the last two days and was very impressed, he has booked his car in to have the same valet done next weekend as a paying customer  as well as my next door neighbour booking in his green Volvo S40 for a full winter protection valet, again thanks to the results achieved on the little red Nissan.

I am now starting to understand why I had such an overwhelming urge to clean this little car that morning I noticed it in Asda !! Just the thought of how happy I think this guy will be is making me feel really good inside and so chuffed I went and did it for him !


----------



## SarahAnn

Now then, you just need a kind man like yourself to come along and say 'i'm a mechanic, let me have a look at that astra for you'.

:thumb:

PS great news about the new customers Mark.


----------



## Big Buffer

And who says we dont like shopping ha. Even sitting in the car outside the store can have benefits


----------



## MarkSmith

SarahAnn said:


> Now then, you just need a kind man like yourself to come along and say 'i'm a mechanic, let me have a look at that astra for you'.
> 
> :thumb:


That would be nice - Maria loves that Astra and would love to see it live again. I felt really bad for her last year as a guy said just that - that he was a mechanic and he would take a look at it for her......turns out he knew nowt about cars and it was not the car he wanted to take a look at for her, if you get my drift. She "politely" told him where to go and about a week later we noticed he had also nicked all the parts we had bought to get the car fixed ( head gasket set etc ) that were in the boot. 

Still, not too worry, I tracked him down and discovered his address before finding out he was being a "naughty boy" elsewhere too against his own wife and the evil revenge seeking part of me decided to accidently inform the guys wife of his vist to us and a few other ladies in the area !


----------



## MarkSmith

willwad82 said:


> And who says we dont like shopping ha. Even sitting in the car outside the store can have benefits


I just hope I dont get the "urge" to clean every unlooked after car I see, it would start to work out expensive for me!!! LOL

(( come to think of it, there is a rather faded dull White Fiat Punto on the road next to mine........... )) !!!!


----------



## RP84

Excellent mate. Good heart you have mate


----------



## MarkSmith

A Dream.........

How cool would it be if I went round each day finding cars that needs what the Nissan needed, finding out that the owners were deserving people, and then I would valet the cars for them free of charge just to put a smile on their face !!!!??????

I am, in reality, not that far from being able to do this.......

I work hard in my career but this is a job that I choose my own hours ( to a certain extent ). I do have alot of free time to do this little project !!

So really, the only thing stopping me from being able to do this is I would need to find a way to fund the price of materials used on the car.

And I would have to brush up a bit on my skills and learn to tackle a Rotary possibly !

Hmmmm......this could be cool........

I could find 2 deserving people with cars needing detailed every week and that would mean making 8 people a month smile at the look of their cars, which also means 8 possible people a month starting to appreciate there cars all the more........

I could have a thread on here "solely" for what cars I have done that week for "deserving people".

Hmmmm......I might look into this a bit, if I can find a way to fund the cost of materials this could be really cool.

I have always said to the wife that if I ever won the lottery, I would start up "Captain Cash" and go round the Uk giving cash to people that really needed it and really deserved it, so I guess this would be the next best thing to that as it will only cost me time and a small amount of cash for the materials.

Thnking cap now on.............


----------



## getthewheelsinl

Excellent work!! Major respect!!

This is what PAY IT FORWARD is all about!!!


----------



## MarkSmith

getthewheelsinl said:


> Excellent work!! Major respect!!
> 
> This is what PAY IT FORWARD is all about!!!


Absolutley !!!

( I loved that film "Pay It Forward" )

Thanks mate


----------



## Sirmally2

Get intouch with Dave the TV channel...


----------



## MarkSmith

Sirmally2 said:


> Get intouch with Dave the TV channel...


LOL - yeah, this could be good, but as you have probably seen from my pics, I am not exactly a "photogenic" person !!!

:lol:


----------



## Sirmally2

MarkSmith said:


> LOL - yeah, this could be good, but as you have probably seen from my pics, I am not exactly a "photogenic" person !!!
> 
> :lol:


James may... Not exactly photogenic either...


----------



## MarkSmith

Sirmally2 said:


> James may... Not exactly photogenic either...


:lol:

Good point mate !!!

:lol:


----------



## Sirmally2

Be like the challenge anneka of the detailing world.


----------



## R0B

Brilliant Mark,massive respect and a great turnaround.Your legend status on here is assured Sir.

I salute you.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Dave Tv December 5th 8.30pm

Mark'll Fix It

In this programme we follow Mark as he takes a 1980's car that has been left to the elements and revives it's fortunes, it's owner unaware they will be presented with a showroom finish car.

Can the car be done it time ? - Will the owner get a Medal ?... Tune in to find out :thumb:


----------



## DEEJAY

WOW, just reading this makes me think they are good people left in this country to help people instead of just take what they can , its nice to see people who do things for non profit due to there kind nature and willing to spend there time and products which cost them money to help someone/stranger to be proud of there vehicle , well done :detailer:


----------



## Deano

The_Bouncer said:


> Dave Tv December 5th 8.30pm
> 
> Mark'll Fix It
> 
> In this programme we follow Mark as he takes a 1980's car that has been left to the elements and revives it's fortunes, it's owner unaware they will be presented with a showroom finish car.
> 
> Can the car be done it time ? - Will the owner get a Medal ?... Tune in to find out :thumb:


that would have been believable if you hadn't suggested Dave would screen an original programme. :lol:


----------



## dwmc

great work , bet the owner is smiling from ear to ear when he see`s it , :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave

You sir have restored my faith in mankind, with all the doom and gloom you hear and read lately it's so nice to hear about this kind of selfless act of kindness.
Properly impressed mate :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

The_Bouncer said:


> Dave Tv December 5th 8.30pm
> 
> Mark'll Fix It
> 
> In this programme we follow Mark as he takes a 1980's car that has been left to the elements and revives it's fortunes, it's owner unaware they will be presented with a showroom finish car.
> 
> Can the car be done it time ? - Will the owner get a Medal ?... Tune in to find out :thumb:


:lol:

This would be hilarious !!!

:lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

Think the TV show might be going a bit too far.......lol.......but......

I am so tempted to contact the local newspaper and offer my services to improve the cars of good deserving people for free.

It would not interfere or effect Valeters / Detailers in my area as I would be doing cars for people who would never employ the services of a pro detailer anyway as it will be for people who cant afford to get their cars done professionally by detailers and it might help out valeters as the people whose cars I do may start employing valeters to keep their cars top notch.

I have the time, I can work on the talent and so I can now find a way to fund the price of materials ( I can release funds from my main income to do a new car each week ).

All I would need is a way of getting people to contact me - so I can work out who wants their cars done for free and at the same time, are deserving of having the work done - and this is where the newspaper could possibly help out.

I could then do the cars, put pics and a write up on DW and point the people to DW if they decide they would like to start looking after the cars themselves.

Could be a plan !


----------



## dwmc

ever thought of doing it for charity , don`t set a price , let the owner pay want he/she wants to pay and give the proceeds to charity . 
just an idea and i`m sure you`ll get loads of support from local papers , 
maybe even get a sponser from some of the guys on here and in return they get free publicity


----------



## The_Bouncer

MarkSmith said:


> Think the TV show might be going a bit too far.......lol.......but......
> 
> I am so tempted to contact the local newspaper and offer my services to improve the cars of good deserving people for free.
> 
> It would not interfere or effect Valeters / Detailers in my area as I would be doing cars for people who would never employ the services of a pro detailer anyway as it will be for people who cant afford to get their cars done professionally by detailers and it might help out valeters as the people whose cars I do may start employing valeters to keep their cars top notch.
> 
> I have the time, I can work on the talent and so I can now find a way to fund the price of materials ( I can release funds from my main income to do a new car each week ).
> 
> All I would need is a way of getting people to contact me - so I can work out who wants their cars done for free and at the same time, are deserving of having the work done - and this is where the newspaper could possibly help out.
> 
> I could then do the cars, put pics and a write up on DW and point the people to DW if they decide they would like to start looking after the cars themselves.
> 
> Could be a plan !


Mark - your plan is admirable - however you would have a queue of pisstakers at your door. I think if you wish to do this you should do this yourself to whomever you deem is worthy in your eyes. :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

The_Bouncer said:


> Mark - your plan is admirable - however you would have a queue of pisstakers at your door. I think if you wish to do this you should do this yourself to whomever you deem is worthy in your eyes. :thumb:


Thanks Jay, you are right, it would be hard to work out who is genuinely deserving of a free detail on their car and who is just taking the Mickey.

And I would not want people who could easily pay to have thier cars done professionally contacting me for a freebie either, not only due to not really deserving my time/effort, but also because I would not want to take potential business away from fellow valeters / detailers.

I will have to have a think on this one.

Thanks mate.


----------



## alfajim

10/10 cracking job


----------



## The Doctor

Good work Mark. These Nissan Sunnys were a fantastic car as well. May not of been the most eye pleasing design but awesome reliability and lovely to drive. My Auntie who was a driving instructor bought one brand new and it covered about 280,000 miles on the same engine and was still running well when she traded it in.


----------



## MarkSmith

The Doctor said:


> Good work Mark. These Nissan Sunnys were a fantastic car as well. May not of been the most eye pleasing design but awesome reliability and lovely to drive. My Auntie who was a driving instructor bought one brand new and it covered about 280,000 miles on the same engine and was still running well when she traded it in.


I have noticed that this one has only done 54,000 miles !

So by that reckoning, this one has many many miles still left in her yet !


----------



## Edstrung

Mark, having just seen the photos and Bouncer's before and after.... wow, just wow. Not only are the photos a testament to your work and skill level, the background to this story is wonderful.

You, Sir, made the world a better place 

In respect to doing it again, may I say that the reason this was so special, was because it was totally out of the blue, and noone asked for it. If you offer it to the masses it will be a joke, and people will take what they can from you. Keep it special, keep it out of the blue, and give it away another time if you feel it's _right_


----------



## MarkSmith

Edstrung said:


> Mark, having just seen the photos and Bouncer's before and after.... wow, just wow. Not only are the photos a testament to your work and skill level, the background to this story is wonderful.
> 
> You, Sir, made the world a better place
> 
> In respect to doing it again, may I say that the reason this was so special, was because it was totally out of the blue, and noone asked for it. If you offer it to the masses it will be a joke, and people will take what they can from you. Keep it special, keep it out of the blue, and give it away another time if you feel it's _right_


Thats a good point mate, and thats good advice I will definatley be taking.

Thanks mate


----------



## R9SH G

Wow a Nissan sunny! Been along time since I've seen one of those, when he picks the car up tell him to bring his shades


----------



## Buck

Mark

Fantastiic work and turnaround and credit to you for the effort and results.

Thanks to Jay too for his thansk to you- not sure what it was but clearly from your reaction it has put a smile on your face in the way that I'm sure the car will to the owner tomorrow.

Well done


----------



## WP-UK

Congratulations on such a successful turnaround - brilliant results and such a kind gesture - I'm sure the owner will be thrilled and if anyone deserves a virtual pint right now it's you :thumb:


----------



## Big Buffer

Here is 1 pint lol.
Yeah make it an irregular occurance for a feebie so people dont take thi pi$$ out of your good nature.
You are a diamond geezer and dont feel compelled to do it.


----------



## scooby73

Superb work Mark! That is some transformation.:thumb:

I bet the owner will be really pleased!


----------



## Pezza4u

Mark, brilliant turnaround there well done mate. Looking forward to seeing what the guy's reaction is.

If there was an award for DW's best member of the year I think you would be the winner :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs

top job and top bloke
nice work :thumb:


----------



## PG Monkey

You're a top bloke Mark, I would never have believed someone could just walk up to a stranger and offer to do something like this. The bloke's history with the car makes it even more special.

You've made that Sunny look miles and miles better than most cars that are only a few years old. 

:thumb:


----------



## GJM

Excellent, she's a minter now 

ps Where did you get your AG bottles with labels


----------



## rob28

Just read the whole thread in one hit.
Everything that can be said has already been said. By the sounds of it, you've put a lot of smiles on a lot of faces with this act of kindness - and hopefully the biggest smiles will be when the owner sees the transformation and your own smile when he thanks you.


----------



## insanejim69

I am so glad I joined here after seeing this !!!  ........... I myself have done numerous cars myself, just cause I wanted to, I don't do it for ££, I do it cause I like doing it and most importantly for free. And to see that wee Nissan Sunny transformed is awesome  I bet the owner will be amazed !!! 

James


----------



## MarkSmith

GJM said:


> Excellent, she's a minter now
> 
> ps Where did you get your AG bottles with labels


I got them with the 4 Autoglym Workstations I bought for the back of the van. I got the four workstations from my AG Rep for £45 each and each one included the rack, 9x bottles and all the bottle labels.


----------



## MarkSmith

So, just had the call, the owner is picking the car up at 4pm today !

Getting nervous now - just hope he is as pleased with it as I am hoping and that its every bit as good as he is expecting !!!

Will do a few finishing bits on the car today. I have bought a new, tidy tax disk holder for it, and will give it a quick wash and QD'ing over before he gets here, as well as a quick squirt of AG Autofresh inside.

Fingers crossed its going to be all good


----------



## Pezza4u

I hope there is still some light at 4pm for him to see the car properly.

How did you polish the front grille as well, I assume by hand?


----------



## MarkSmith

Pezza4u said:


> I hope there is still some light at 4pm for him to see the car properly.
> 
> How did you polish the front grille as well, I assume by hand?


Yes mate, on the front grille I used AG Paint Renovator by hand, followed by SRP and CG V7.

Light is not a problem, as I will have the car in my garage by then which is well lit up


----------



## Pezza4u

MarkSmith said:


> Yes mate, on the front grille I used AG Paint Renovator by hand, followed by SRP and CG V7.
> 
> Light is not a problem, as I will have the car in my garage by then which is well lit up


Did an excellent job on that then and it must've taken some elbow grease cos I can never get paint looking like that by hand.


----------



## Waka

Wow, this is brilliant. I started a thread yesterday moaning about some scumbag who keyed my car at the weekend...I've just read this thread from start to finish and you single-handedly have restored my faith in human nature.

I've gone from being mopy on on a monday to having a big grin on my face. That is a completely incredible piece of work, and very generous too - well done Mark!


----------



## happmadison1978

Amazing transformation and a cracking gesture. 

On the subject of Karma and knowing the story of your wife's Astra, would it be weird to suggest an impromptu DW Paypal whip round?

I'd happily stick a few quid in to help someone so selfless. PM your details.

:thumb:


----------



## LeeR

Not a regular poster but this is fantastic!

A totally selfless gesture, I hope he is pleased when he picks it up!


----------



## MarkSmith

happmadison1978 said:


> Amazing transformation and a cracking gesture.
> 
> On the subject of Karma and knowing the story of your wife's Astra, would it be weird to suggest an impromptu DW Paypal whip round?
> 
> I'd happily stick a few quid in to help someone so selfless. PM your details.
> 
> :thumb:


What a seriously nice gesture mate, that is so kind of you to think of this.

I could not possibly accept any money mate, I really can not ask people to do such a thing, but your offer, and your thought, is so very appreciated and I am very greatful mate. Not just the offer of wanting to help me with the Astra, but also the fact that you thought about it.

If there is anything I can do for you in the future please do not hesitate to let me know mate.

:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Turns out the guy is going to be back from his weekend away later than thought, so he is now going to pick the car up on Tuesday morning !

The suspense is killing me !!!

LOL


----------



## MarkSmith

Waka said:


> Wow, this is brilliant. I started a thread yesterday moaning about some scumbag who keyed my car at the weekend...I've just read this thread from start to finish and you single-handedly have restored my faith in human nature.
> 
> I've gone from being mopy on on a monday to having a big grin on my face. That is a completely incredible piece of work, and very generous too - well done Mark!


Thanks mate

So sorry to hear about your car - I only just noticed the thread. I can not even begin to know how it must of made you feel mate as I know I would be devastated if this happened to my Cougar.

Hope you have a good week mate and thanks for the kind comments


----------



## Ns1980

Holy smoke - that's an awesome turn around - and in fantastic circumstances!

Big respect!


----------



## toomanycitroens

Tremendous, awesome job mate.
(Page 19 for those of a certain age like me taking forever to find it!)


----------



## MarkSmith

toomanycitroens said:


> Tremendous, awesome job mate.
> (Page 19 for those of a certain age like me taking forever to find it!)


Thanks mate, I posted the pics on myself and still had trouble finding the pics again afterwards !!!


----------



## sidewalkdances

Threads like this need a 'Last Viewed Post' button!

Great work Mark. That is some work you've done there.


----------



## Performance Motorcare

Mark

Great job - the guy must have been so delighted with the finish.

toomanycitroens - thanks for the note on the page with the pics.

Gave a guy a lift over the weekend whose connecting train from one town to another had been cancelled - its a good feeling when you can help others.

Rob


----------



## padge

You seem a proper genuine nice bloke, VERY hard to come by these days, making someone else feel good for free is priceless.


----------



## MarkSmith

Performance Motorcare said:


> Mark
> 
> Great job - the guy must have been so delighted with the finish.
> 
> toomanycitroens - thanks for the note on the page with the pics.
> 
> Gave a guy a lift over the weekend whose connecting train from one town to another had been cancelled - its a good feeling when you can help others.
> 
> Rob


Thanks Rob

The guy has not seen the car yet, he is picking it up on Tuesday morning now


----------



## nick.s

Mark, what can I say, quality job and such a philanthropist too :thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785

that is a fantastic turn around, only bettered by the story behind it!

Well done to you sir :thumb: That is a Christmas come early for the owner!

There must be a DW member in High Wycombe area that could take a look at the Astra for you? Even if it's just to confirm what's wrong with it?

*Anybody available to help a fellow top bloke?*


----------



## dsolds

Crikey, just got back to this thread, awesome indeed.

Right Sir, Whereabouts in Wycombe are you? PM me if you prefer. Strangely I used to live in HW, Booker actually. Left the place in 1992 and now live in the Midlands, BUT.........work is taking me to Bracknell tomorrow and I can have a wee butchers on my way there (or back, doesn't matter). rebuilt many a vauxhall engine over the years. They're not that complicated to be honest. From your description it sounds like one of 2 things, either a piston has let go or the head's cracked. Neither warrants a new engine TBH, these things are usually rebuildable.

Anwyay, a lifelong pal of mine lives on Hatters Lane and he is also a well accomplished mechanic. I'm sure between the 2 of us we can figure out a way to get the wee beastie back on the road. Also, there used to be a top flight engine place on Cressex Ind Est, not sure if they're still there but probably still around somewhere. I'll look them up.

Tell you what, PM me a number where I can call you tomorrow morning, between 9 and 10 will be best for me. We can take it from there.

Best Regards. Dom.


----------



## MarkSmith

dsolds said:


> Crikey, just got back to this thread, awesome indeed.
> 
> Right Sir, Whereabouts in Wycombe are you? PM me if you prefer. Strangely I used to live in HW, Booker actually. Left the place in 1992 and now live in the Midlands, BUT.........work is taking me to Bracknell tomorrow and I can have a wee butchers on my way there (or back, doesn't matter). rebuilt many a vauxhall engine over the years. They're not that complicated to be honest. From your description it sounds like one of 2 things, either a piston has let go or the head's cracked. Neither warrants a new engine TBH, these things are usually rebuildable.
> 
> Anwyay, a lifelong pal of mine lives on Hatters Lane and he is also a well accomplished mechanic. I'm sure between the 2 of us we can figure out a way to get the wee beastie back on the road. Also, there used to be a top flight engine place on Cressex Ind Est, not sure if they're still there but probably still around somewhere. I'll look them up.
> 
> Tell you what, PM me a number where I can call you tomorrow morning, between 9 and 10 will be best for me. We can take it from there.
> 
> Best Regards. Dom.


This is BRILLIANT mate, that is so so good of you and I really appreciate it !

PM sent mate :thumb:


----------



## bjarvis2785

dsolds said:


> Crikey, just got back to this thread, awesome indeed.
> 
> Right Sir, Whereabouts in Wycombe are you? PM me if you prefer. Strangely I used to live in HW, Booker actually. Left the place in 1992 and now live in the Midlands, BUT.........work is taking me to Bracknell tomorrow and I can have a wee butchers on my way there (or back, doesn't matter). rebuilt many a vauxhall engine over the years. They're not that complicated to be honest. From your description it sounds like one of 2 things, either a piston has let go or the head's cracked. Neither warrants a new engine TBH, these things are usually rebuildable.
> 
> Anwyay, a lifelong pal of mine lives on Hatters Lane and he is also a well accomplished mechanic. I'm sure between the 2 of us we can figure out a way to get the wee beastie back on the road. Also, there used to be a top flight engine place on Cressex Ind Est, not sure if they're still there but probably still around somewhere. I'll look them up.
> 
> Tell you what, PM me a number where I can call you tomorrow morning, between 9 and 10 will be best for me. We can take it from there.
> 
> Best Regards. Dom.


Well done that man!! :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

What a small world !!!!!

Only turns out, through total coincidence, that Dom ( dsolds ) who is popping down to me today to take a look at my Astra, DATED my Sister-in-law back in the early 90's at the same time I started dating my wife to be ( her sister !!! )

What a small, small small world !!!!


----------



## Dixondmn

MarkSmith said:


> Turns out the guy is going to be back from his weekend away later than thought, so he is now going to pick the car up on Tuesday morning !
> 
> The suspense is killing me !!!
> 
> LOL


are you going to tell him, this thread has had over 16000 views?


----------



## e32chris

not long now...........:thumb:


----------



## Robbie.M

Cant wait to find out what the owner thinks....this is the most readable and exciting thread I've read in ages.....


----------



## SarahAnn

MarkSmith said:


> What a small world !!!!!
> 
> Only turns out, through total coincidence, that Dom ( dsolds ) who is popping down to me today to take a look at my Astra, DATED my Sister-in-law back in the early 90's at the same time I started dating my wife to be ( her sister !!! )
> 
> What a small, small small world !!!!


Wouldnt it be a nice end to this thread if the astra was a quick and relatively cheap fix? Fingers crossed it is


----------



## GJM

Method Man said:


> Talking to complete strangers about their cars is sensational.


Unless they are called Jason Plato


----------



## bjarvis2785

morning is nearly over... has he been yet?

This is like waiting for Santa!!


----------



## Jakub555

1 day to go guys
I wanna see reaction of the owner
tomorrow

:thumb:


I think reaction be like this

:doublesho


----------



## Lloydy

A true gentleman Mark

Fantastic turnaround on the car firstly! Secondly what a great human being you are! 

That is all


----------



## MarkSmith

Owner not been yet, he is due at 3pm !!!!


----------



## Mr.Ry

Top Lad...wen your done you can cum do mine free of charge too if you like


----------



## earlyworm

Has he come yet? 3 pm is midnight here in Korea. I don't think I can last that long. Lol. Am gonna have to come back to this thread in the morning tomorrow.


----------



## rob28

earlyworm said:


> Has he come yet? 3 pm is midnight here in Korea. I don't think I can last that long. Lol. Am gonna have to come back to this thread in the morning tomorrow.


3pm = 9am here in Canada. You've got the world waiting for his reaction.


----------



## adlem

I can't find the right words... You are a true gent Mark and a big well done on the turnaround! Can't wait to see the guys reaction, and I just hope that Astra can be sorted quickly in return for you :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

WHAT A GREAT AFTERNOON !

The owner of the little red Nissan collected the car at 2.30pm, and he was absolutley over the moon. He just stood there, almost in tears, staring at the car and repeatedly saying "holy s***, I cant believe thats my car"

He kept insisting that he wanted to pay me some money for it, of which of course I refused kindly. His partner / wife ??? was also just amazed saying how nice it will be to get in a car that now looked so good.


He was also amazingly greatful for the new wheel trims and new Tax Disk Holder I bought for him just to tidy it up some more.

He is not on the internet just now, but will be joining as soon as he can. 

So all in all, a great success and I feel 300 times better for doing that car for free than I have ever felt doing a newer car for a paying customer. The look on the owners face and the emotion I saw in his face was worth a million dollars !!!

Then, literally 20 minutes later, Dom ( dsolds ) arrived to look at the Astra for me. He spent over 2 hours looking at the car and explaining it all to me about what had gone wrong with the car and what to do next. 

And the best news - the Astra does not need a new engine, and it sounds likely that all the problems the Astra has is all down to just a PVC Valve ( correct me if I have that wrong Dom ).

So, a superbly successful afternoon.

A BIG THANKS to Dom ( dsolds ) for going out of your way to take a look at the car mate, I can not tell you how much I really appreciate this. Amazing that you moved from Wycombe so long ago and out of all the members Dw has, you actually dated my wifes sister and know my Dad - Unbeliveable !!!

But thanks so much Dom for all your help, its really appreciated.

Thanks also to everyone who has followed this thread and has so kindly encouraged me with it.

I will sleep really well tonight


----------



## DampDog

This thread has been a little piece of magic, I think it's fair to say it cheered everyone day who's followed it..

Chuffed you got the Astra sorted, good result all round..


----------



## Pezza4u

Good stuff Mark, glad he was really chuffed with the car and rightly so 

Big :thumb: up for Dom as well for helping you out


----------



## MarkSmith

DampDog said:


> This thread has been a little piece of magic, I think it's fair to say it cheered everyone day who's followed it..
> 
> Chuffed you got the Astra sorted, good result all round..


Cheers mate, Astra not sorted, but looking alot more liikely now that I can get it sorted. :thumb:


----------



## Deano

ask him to join Mark, we'd love to hear his reaction.


----------



## MarkSmith

Deano said:


> ask him to join Mark, we'd love to hear his reaction.


Yes, for sure mate, he did try to register the other day using my computer but the forum refused him, I am guessing because he was using a computer with the same IP address as me ???


----------



## Deano

no mate it didnt trip anything. we have had issues with spammers recently so if he tried to join with a name with a lot of numbers in it for example, it may have been removed as a precaution. If you let me know what username he picks, I'll make sure it gets through.


----------



## MarkSmith

Deano said:


> no mate it didnt trip anything. we have had issues with spammers recently so if he tried to join with a name with a lot of numbers in it for example, it may have been removed as a precaution. If you let me know what username he picks, I'll make sure it gets through.


Cheers mate, I will get him to try and register when he is at my house next, unless he has been able to do it beforehand

:thumb:


----------



## stantheman

:thumb: You're a true Saint, Mark and so is John....er, I mean Dom! You don't happen to know a Matthew or a Luke to complete the quartet by any chance.....?:lol:


----------



## jamie_aych

Really top work there mate and good read as well :thumb:


----------



## rtjc

Ahh bummer, can't see any of the pics. Forgot to check on this thread. Absolutely lovely thing you did here! Good on you. I recently took a car from a family friend to clean up & sell for her as her husband died. I know i helped allot, but that feeling of being able to do something like that & see the peoples reactions to your good will is genuinly, priceless


----------



## MarkSmith

rtjc said:


> Ahh bummer, can't see any of the pics.


Not sure why they are not showing


----------



## MarkSmith

rtjc said:


> Ahh bummer, can't see any of the pics. Forgot to check on this thread. Absolutely lovely thing you did here! Good on you. I recently took a car from a family friend to clean up & sell for her as her husband died. I know i helped allot, but that feeling of being able to do something like that & see the peoples reactions to your good will is genuinly, priceless


:thumb:


----------



## GolfFanBoy

MarkSmith said:


> Not sure why they are not showing


You've had so many viewings of your pictures that you've used up your free allocation of bandwidth. Should only be temporary so check again later.


----------



## MarkSmith

GolfFanBoy said:


> You've had so many viewings of your pictures that you've used up your free allocation of bandwidth. Should only be temporary so check again later.


Cheers mate = not to well in the know with these sort of things ! :thumb:


----------



## vectra ed

I take my hat off to you I think what you are going to do is absolutely brilliant.


----------



## dsolds

MarkSmith said:


> WHAT A GREAT AFTERNOON !
> 
> The owner of the little red Nissan collected the car at 2.30pm, and he was absolutley over the moon. He just stood there, almost in tears, staring at the car and repeatedly saying "holy s***, I cant believe thats my car"


Yeah, holy **** I can't believe I missed actually seeing the car by a few minutes. 



MarkSmith said:


> He is not on the internet just now, but will be joining as soon as he can.


ha Ha, another victim :devil:



MarkSmith said:


> So all in all, a great success and I feel 300 times better for doing that car for free than I have ever felt doing a newer car for a paying customer. The look on the owners face and the emotion I saw in his face was worth a million dollars !!!


As well you should Sir. Shame I missed seeing the car but the pictures told me all I needed to know. The feeling of doing someone a good turn is hard to beat for sure.



MarkSmith said:


> Then, literally 20 minutes later, Dom ( dsolds ) arrived to look at the Astra for me. He spent over 2 hours looking at the car and explaining it all to me about what had gone wrong with the car and what to do next.
> 
> And the best news - the Astra does not need a new engine, and it sounds likely that all the problems the Astra has is all down to just a PVC Valve ( correct me if I have that wrong Dom ).


Yep, well it was a real pleasure to be able to dish out some good news for a decent bloke who thoroughly deserves it.

Now, so you have it written down, what I think is happening is that the PCV valve is not working as it should, probably due to gunjy oil clogging it up. The net result is that is is open when it shouldn't be and thus allowing oil from the rocker box (cam cover) into the air intake and it is this oil which is getting burnt by the engine.
Observations on the 2 noisy tappets (hydraulic followers) would also lend credence to the theory on crappy oil. Those were on No4 Cylinder inlet valves, furthest away from the feed. These tappets need a healthy supply of clean oil in order to work properly.
There is no oil in the water, and no water in the oil. Nothing spilling out down the side of the block as far as I can tell, and the crankcase isn't pressurising up, neither is the cooling system. I would bet good money that the head gasket is fine.
You saw me run it briefly and then feel the temp of the exhaust branches - all were about identical, with No4 cylinder being slightly cooler, possibly because the noisy tappets are not opening the valves fully. Not a biggie TBH. The main thing is that all cylinders are working and that it runs smoothly.

Best recommendation is to:
Change oil & filter
Change air filter
Clean out the PCV valve - remove cam cover to do this. Thinners is the best solvent for it. New gasket required (which you have in the set). Whilst cam cover is off check the 2 noisy tappets.
Clean out the air intake system. Flush the pipes through with some carb cleaner. Same thing on the throttle butterfly - it's oily.
If you do the above I am convinced it will be fine. Like I said, there isn't a lot wrong with that engine.



MarkSmith said:


> A BIG THANKS to Dom ( dsolds ) for going out of your way to take a look at the car mate, I can not tell you how much I really appreciate this. Amazing that you moved from Wycombe so long ago and out of all the members Dw has, you actually dated my wifes sister and know my Dad - Unbeliveable !!!


You're most welcome Mark. What I have done is nothing compared to your gestures towards a total stranger. Bloody weird that you turned out to be who you are, if you get my drift. I left Wycombe in 1992 having been unceremoniously dumped by your Sister-in-Law :lol: and I recall your Dad from the Karate club. Like you say, it's a small world. It was a real pleasure to meet you, your Missus, your Dad and to be able to give you some half decent news. I will be back in touch as we agreed.



MarkSmith said:


> Thanks also to everyone who has followed this thread and has so kindly encouraged me with it.


Like I said before, RESPECT !!







































MarkSmith said:


> I will sleep really well tonight


As well you should Fella. Very well done. I think I speak for most of DW when I say that your selfless act of random kindness has proved to be an inspiration to all of us.

Dom.


----------



## MarkSmith

Thanks Dom mate, that last post is the icing on the cake and I appreciate it all very much !

I am getting pretty excited knowing that my good lady could have her pride and joy back on the road soon ( not too mention the fact that I will get to drive my Cougar again once she has her Astra back ! LOL )


----------



## happypostie

looks like the astra will be back on the road ,that will be another detailing job you will have to do Mark . great work on the other car , :thumb: khalid


----------



## ferted

Just sat and read all this thread and all I can say is
BRILLIANT,AWESOME,+ other superlatives I can't think of right now
Such a kind offer and a hell of a turn around on that Sunny
You Sir are a true gent:thumb:

(if you're ever in Lincolnshire I know a red 206cc that would appreciate a machine polish to remove her swirls)


----------



## Jakub555

Hi Mark
Just to let you know 

if you can not afford to repair you can count on me for a few pounds , better than nothing
I think rest of members will help you as well to sort the astra

:thumb:


----------



## Captain Pugwash

Well done Mark ...your a true gentleman ...you need to empty your pm folder as well mate


----------



## G style

Mark,

Its great to hear that you have done this mate. Its nice to see that even when times are as hard as they are some peeps still try and do somthing spot on for someone else and not try and screw them over for a quid or two. Gutted i can not see the pics.

Top marks to you.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## stu323GT-R

I've not long been a member here but have been avidly reading this thread since it got posted. 

I am amazed with your work, your generosity and when you decline the offer of a whip round you offer yet more help to someone if they need it! 

You deserve to be in the news, because more stories like this would make the world a much better place and ditch all the crap that does get printed or broadcast! 

Like I say I'm new on here but get a great deal of satisfaction just giving my car a quick clean nothing like your standard but it would be great to get close! 

Bravo Mark I hope the astra comes back to life soon with little work! 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kane.

Pictures aren't working.

Good on you for doing a massive favour like that


----------



## umi000

Just read from start to finish, it is great to read of such generosity, certainly makes things seem much more hopeful to see such fine chaps are still around. Hats off to you, Mark, as well as to Dom.


----------



## stealthwolf

It's almost heartbreaking to read the entire thread and not see the pics. 

Great to hear some people are still willing to help others without expecting something in return.


----------



## Ashtra

hahaha u crazy man


----------



## chisai

Are we able to see the pics any where else or will they become available on DW later?


----------



## bazz

cant see any pics at the mo but im sure with what iv read you done a cracking job on it mark fair play to you:thumb:
what a nice kind thing to do :thumb:
will keep looking back and hopefully see the pics soon
once again big respect to you fella for going outa your way to give a poor old car a new lease of life and some random whos car its was the pleasure of making it look like new again:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

With big thanks to Golffanboy, I can now repost the pictures......( thanks mate, really appreciate this !! )










































































Day 2

































































































Final Photo









Before correction


----------



## Deano

Mark if you get time, maybe post them in the showroom with a link to this thread, you'll get 10x more views. The more people see this the better IMO. :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Deano said:


> Mark if you get time, maybe post them in the showroom with a link to this thread, you'll get 10x more views. The more people see this the better IMO. :thumb:


Ok mate, I will post them in there now.

:thumb:


----------



## spursfan

Mark, is that on the Holmers Farm estate near Asda's, houses look familiar.
Mate of mine lived in Shrimpton Road.
Top job by the way...

Kev


----------



## MarkSmith

spursfan said:


> Mark, is that on the Holmers Farm estate near Asda's, houses look familiar.
> Mate of mine lived in Shrimpton Road.
> Top job by the way...
> 
> Kev


Thats right mate, it is :thumb:

Where in Wycombe are you ?


----------



## chisai

After seeing the pics I can only be amazed on 2 levels. Fantastic turnaround and the car itself is in fantastic nick for an 'E' plate Nissan.
Well done on the work.
Did you buy the new wheel trims? Huge difference they make.


----------



## mark328

Great work Mark, bet he was so chuffed :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

chisai said:


> After seeing the pics I can only be amazed on 2 levels. Fantastic turnaround and the car itself is in fantastic nick for an 'E' plate Nissan.
> Well done on the work.
> Did you buy the new wheel trims? Huge difference they make.


Yes mate, bought the wheel trims to tidy it up for him - they were only cheapie ones from Argos ( £13 the set I think ? ) but I figured it really made a big difference to the car.

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

Amazing! Unfortunately i dont have time tonight to read the whole 39 pages of this thread, but i got through to 11 pages and i echo what everyone else has said. Fantastic thing to offer and what a peach it is too!

Just read the thread in the Showroom and the car looks fantastic! Not only have you probably doubled the value of the car for nothing but your good old generosity, you've made a guys day/week/month/probably longer!

Well done to you buddy, its inspired me with the confidence to offer my interest to any neglected cars in the future too!

Special shout out to SimonBash in one of the early pages too - dontating gear to a neighbor in need - Top men! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Very nice mate good on you as well, the amount of very nice cars I've seen and they look an absolute mess, would love to wait for the owner and ask them if I can detail there car, just havent got the guts to ask.


----------



## isctony

what a story and turn around. top marks. Hopefully the guy who owns it has signed up and get gain some tips and advice on how to keep it this level. thanks again for an inspiring thread!


----------



## Kane.

Wow. Fantastic turn around :O


----------



## RaceGlazer

Sounds like a good chat up line to me - not suggesting anything in your case, but if anyone else tries it will they share the results on here ?


----------



## spursfan

MarkSmith said:


> Thats right mate, it is :thumb:
> 
> Where in Wycombe are you ?


Mark, i live in Hazlemere, not far from you..
Dawn also lives here somwhere, booker airfield in a hanger i think
Thats where she spends all her time:buffer:

Kev


----------



## MarkSmith

spursfan said:


> Mark, i live in Hazlemere, not far from you..
> Dawn also lives here somwhere, booker airfield in a hanger i think
> Thats where she spends all her time:buffer:
> 
> Kev


Cool, and Bradley & Zetec Al are in Wycombe too = we will have to have a detailing meet up one day ! ( I know Bradley was planning to arrange something ! )


----------



## spursfan

MarkSmith said:


> Cool, and Bradley & Zetec Al are in Wycombe too = we will have to have a detailing meet up one day ! ( I know Bradley was planning to arrange something ! )


Seems a good idea...PM me if they arrange something.

Cheers........Kev


----------



## _Kenny_

Saw your other thread so didn't know the full story until now. Top, top man. Good to hear that there are still people like you around. The owner must be so chuffed!


----------



## FRMATT

thats amazing, too often you see cars looking neglected that would look so much better with even a few hours spent on them


----------



## rossmuir1978

very nice gesture mate-good on you.

decent job as well !


----------



## Keir

wow, what an amazing gesture of good will.
And spending two days on it as well!


----------



## Manny_VAG

I've seen the pictures and want to say well done mate! It's a very good turnaround, congratulations on you and your dad who's worked on it. Also it was very kind of you to do what you did, good to see there's still nice people about (I'm sure us DW'ers are anyway).
P.s. I grew up in High Wycombe but moved away quite some time ago, before the Eden Shopping Centre was built.


----------



## Concho

Just spent the last hour or so reading every page of this, awesome job & awesome gesture mate, nice one.


----------



## MarkSmith

Wow, thanks guys, its nice to see this thread is still being read, it was a nice surprise


----------



## [email protected]

Just sat and went through this thread and all i can say is Mark you are good man i have also read about your past my self and my wife believe in karma and good things will happen to good people.

Well you are a top man 

Wish you all the best with what you want to do about doing cars for free i would willing donate my services if you wanted to do it up here  i always see cars that need doing 

I saw a Astra G like my wifes today all faded out gone almost white its a Flame red Astra G and i do think about offering to do it for them.

Also thanks for the info you gave me on my dad nothing came off it tho as you said you found a Graham Robert Johnson but he said he hadn't had a son or anything.

Take my hat of to you mark


----------



## Edstrung

It's not all about money is it 

Excellent shout there... it's beautiful now, good work


----------



## j1ggy

Well, Mark, after reading that topic in the "offtopic section" I felt really bad and generaly sad. But after reading this, I do believe in what goes around, comes around. Think its karma. 
A genuine goodwill gesture. In this world you can't but to respect people like you.


----------



## Aucky

I can't believe I missed this thread! What a lovely little story. 

When I got to the pic of you applying the trim gel I thought ''I know that pic from somewhere''
*scrolls up to your avater* lol. 

Well done :thumb:


----------



## organisys

You Sir, are a nutter!

But a good one!

;-)


----------



## Junior Bear

Fair play


----------



## PaulaJayne

Well done Mark. So nice of you to do that.


Paula


----------



## brobbo

i just read all 41 pages of this thread and I'm speechless

mark you are a credit to this world and the detailing community!
I'm only young (23) but could have cried at stages
your a good man and deserve all good karma that comes to you

also hope you get the astra on the road again soon!

well done!!


----------



## kevoque

Just read all this for the past hour and hats of to you m8 
What a true Gent of a Guy !! Been well worth the read!! And hope to read more like it on here!! Amazing work Mark and what's for you will not go past you!! 
All the best Kev


----------



## cobra

Wow Mark, just read through all 41 pages of this thread - what a gent you are!

fantastic work - that nissan looked cracking after you worked your magic he must have been chuffed !

How did you get on with the Astra - is it back on the road?

cheers


----------



## bigshoetimmy

Very gd deed. You are a credit to yourself and your family. What a great thing to do. Hope your proud because I'm proud of u and I Dnt even no u. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## cts1975

What a gesture! Superb!


----------



## MarkSmith

cobra said:


> Wow Mark, just read through all 41 pages of this thread - what a gent you are!
> 
> fantastic work - that nissan looked cracking after you worked your magic he must have been chuffed !
> 
> How did you get on with the Astra - is it back on the road?
> 
> cheers


Thanks mate.

Astra not back on the road yet, but thanks to Dom I now know it needs very little work and should be done soon


----------



## cobra

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Astra not back on the road yet, but thanks to Dom I now know it needs very little work and should be done soon


Good to hear! Got an astra myself!


----------



## stolt

this is why i love these forums, seeing the transformations like this is what got me hooked! looks lovely


----------



## pxr5

I've not long joined this forum and I've just sat and read this whole thing from beginning to end. And what an absolute pleasure it was. Mark, you sir, are a star. It brought a tear to my eye. I even showed my wife and she was as impressed as me when I explained what was going on as the story unfolded.

A simple thanks from me for such an honourable thing to do. It restores one's faith in human nature - and a great old car, looking beautiful.


----------



## craigeh123

I to have just stumbled on this , what a top guy ! 
I'm sure you could get sponsored if you decided 
To do the odd charity one here and there . 

The car looks amazing 

Good luck with astra I'm a mechanic but I'm a bit 
Far from you , I am however availablle via pm
If you think my knowledge could come in use


----------



## fizzle86

Well done fair play to you, shows the kind of member on here willing to go out of their way to help someone out. :thumb:

Great job, keep up the good work


----------



## Gazmondo

Wish I could see the pictures, they aren't loading


----------



## Panther

Gazmondo said:


> Wish I could see the pictures, they aren't loading


^^ Same here  too many views supposedly!!! Bloody admins not paid the bill again.....


----------



## MarkSmith

Sorry guys.

You can however see the pics in the Showroom Thread I did for this car as well just here....

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241232&highlight=nissan+sunny


----------



## MarkSmith

Sorry to bring an old thread up, but I have had about 6 - 8 PM's in the last fortnight asking me where the pics are for this car, so just to let you all know, the pics, which are now visable again, are on page 19 of this thread.

Also, just a quick update for people that wanted to know....

I have not seen the guy I did the car for since last month, but the last time I did see him the car was still looking sweet and he has been cleaning it very often using aload of Autoglym stuff I gave him. I keep telling him to join this forum, so hipefully one day soon he will, but its nice to know that he is really looking after the car now and keeping it tip top clean 

He has however since, bought another car and this little Nissan now only gets used occasionally as a wee spare car, but it still means the world to him and is keeping it nice and shiny


----------



## Titanium Htail

What a nice gesture from you Mark, to help someone else, I saw an X5 today with bird poo on and thought shall I say something, light blue it was and three detailed cars, that tyre gel was the first thing I noticed, mint.


----------



## MarkSmith

Titanium Htail said:


> What a nice gesture from you Mark, to help someone else, I saw an X5 today with bird poo on and thought shall I say something, light blue it was and three detailed cars, that tyre gel was the first thing I noticed, mint.


Thanks mate.

When I first decided to do the car I had no idea it would create such a nice response from everyone on here, and still even now, 5 months later, I am still getting lots of people ask me about it and how the guy is doing now ( hence I decided to put an update on here for it ).

It was good fun and I would love to do it again one day for someone else


----------



## lpoolck

Well done on having the nerve to ask him. Hope you enjoy it and enjoy the results even more.


----------



## Kobeone

Top bloke Mark..... will be good to meet you soon :thumb:


----------



## silverback

your an inspiration mate


----------



## Hardsworth

its a pity there aint more people in the world like you, class job :thumb:


----------



## oliver.james

Wow! Just had a look through all 40+ pages of this thread. Top guy, real nice gesture!

Goes without saying, fantastic turn around on the vehicle too!


----------



## MarkSmith

Kobeone said:


> Top bloke Mark..... will be good to meet you soon :thumb:


Thanks mate, will be really good to meet you soon to


----------



## cptzippy

Way to go! Great job and great gesture. Had that same inclination and never offered to a stranger. Closest I came was doing a truck and car for some friends while he was deployed.


----------



## vtaylor78

Just stumbled upon this thread and have read all 44 pages of it !.
Words fail me, but the world deffo needs more people like you Mark, well done mate.
If i'm in your neck of the woods i'll come and say hello.
Your a top bloke mate.
Regards,:thumb:
Vince.


----------



## MarkSmith

vtaylor78 said:


> Just stumbled upon this thread and have read all 44 pages of it !.
> Words fail me, but the world deffo needs more people like you Mark, well done mate.
> *If i'm in your neck of the woods i'll come and say hello.*
> Your a top bloke mate.
> Regards,:thumb:
> Vince.


Thats would be great mate, you would be very welcome and my good lady makes an awesome cuppa :thumb:


----------



## SAL73R

What a gent you are. I wish not only there were more of you, but that one day I could be half as kind hearted. I have read pretty much very post on this tread and not a single bad comment, just shows how much respect people have for you and the story behind this car. 

Best wishes for the future and keep up the good work. 

Adam


----------



## Silky10

Wow what a thread and what a top man.

Mark, do you have PayPal?


----------



## iDemonix

Bit late to the bandwagon, but, awesome post! Top bloke!


----------



## shonajoy

What a lovely thing to do. You're so kind.


----------



## shonajoy

Have to say as well what a lovely bunch you all are- all the offers in this thread to help mark, and of products. I know I'm really new but I'm blown away by this forum, and also by the advice and gifts I've been given, when my parcel arrived from mark the other day I was smiling for the rest of the day, things like that just give you such a lift.

Sorry, I'm a hormonal old bag lol.


----------



## alexj

*Wow the car owner must be made up...

Good job 'Super Detailer' aka Mark Smith*


----------



## Yowfailed

Where did he park on the Asda car park again Mark? And what day should I be there :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

shonajoy said:


> *Have to say as well what a lovely bunch you all are*- all the offers in this thread to help mark, and of products. I know I'm really new but I'm blown away by this forum, and also by the advice and gifts I've been given, when my parcel arrived from mark the other day I was smiling for the rest of the day, things like that just give you such a lift.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a hormonal old bag lol.


Totally agree with you Shona. ( about the members on here, NOT the bit about you being a hormonal old bag !!! :lol: )

I have never known a forum to have so many good people on before.

I would start naming all the GREAT people on here, but it would not only take too long, but there are so many I would end up leaving someone off and that would be really sad as so so many people on here are just the very best !

At the end of the year, when the DW Chiefs have to pick a new Member of the Year, I really will not envy them having to pick one as it would be almost IMPOSSIBLE to pick just one person.

There are loads of people on here that constantly help people, with good advice, offer free goodies to other members, that go out of thier way to make this forum the very best. I have made many friends on here with people I may never even meet, but I still know they are the salt of the earth, good people that I know I can count on at anytime.

And it does not stop there, every day new members are joining who are already showing how totally brilliant they are - you yourself Shona for example, I have only exchanged a few messages with you, but already you have become such a good member and a person I will happily go out of my way for to help.

I am tired, and when I get tired I "gabble" on a bit, so I will end this post here, but before I do, I just want to say a Big Thanks to all the great mates I have made since joining this brilliant forum. You are all brilliant people and if there is EVER anything I can do for any one of you, just let me know


----------



## MarkSmith

Yowfailed said:


> Where did he park on the Asda car park again Mark? And what day should I be there :thumb:


:lol:

Wednesday morning at about 8:30am I think it was !!!

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Yowfailed

I'd just say "good on ya mate'

Be there next Wednesday :thumb:


----------



## davies20

I completely forgot about this!!!

Just had a look through and found the before and afters!! Omg! Bet he was well chuffed!!

All I can say mark is your one of the kindest most unselfish people I've ever 'met'. Keep it up buddy, your a rare find and your making a lot of people smile in the process!


----------



## Yowfailed

Just spent the last hour and a half reading through this entire post as it started before I found the forum.

What a bloke you are Mark, a one in a million diamond gezza :thumb:

Top Job both on the car and more importantly, your selfless act of kindness


----------



## cubed

somewhere along the line (as i have missed many pages) the Fiat turned into a Nissan Sunny.... but im impressed with this project. Couldn't do it myself...

I wonder who'll be the next lucky person to get chosen for a free detail lol


----------



## MarkSmith

cubed said:


> *somewhere along the line (as i have missed many pages) the Fiat turned into a Nissan Sunny*.... but im impressed with this project. Couldn't do it myself...
> 
> I wonder who'll be the next lucky person to get chosen for a free detail lol


Yep - I got it wrong at first ! :lol:


----------



## alexj

Random acts of kindness/detailing ! Fantastic


----------



## MarkSmith

cubed said:


> somewhere along the line (as i have missed many pages) the Fiat turned into a Nissan Sunny.... but im impressed with this project. Couldn't do it myself...
> 
> *I wonder who'll be the next lucky person to get chosen for a free detail lol*


No idea yet, but there is a faded red Toyota on the next road up from me that keeps catching my eye everytime I walk past it on my way to get my son from school !!


----------



## Mr A4

Wow! I've just sat and read all 45 pages of this thread! Mark you deserve a medal! Well done mate, you are one in a million:thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Top bloke Mark, a real gent.


----------



## Leightree

Just finished reading the whole thread... Brilliant work a true gent!


----------



## impster

how did I miss this? Only just seen this thread.

Incredible story. Fantastic.

Well done you, and also well done all who've helped you in some way as a direct result of this.

An act of random kindness indeed. Just like 'Surprise Surprise' but without Cilla's singing, or 'Noel's Christmas Presents' without the cheese.

Splendid mate!

Impster


----------



## *Das*

God how did I miss this thread???? Well done Mark, your a credit to the forum and proof that even in this day and age there are people out there prepared to go the extra mile for nothing more than the satisfaction of doing a good job. Well done Fella :thumb:


----------



## Grommit

Aye, I missed it too and actually want to appologise as this deserves Mark recieving some from free products from all you detailing supplies people  (im trying to help ye Mark!! )

Credit to yourself sir and well played for striking up a conversation out of nothing to keep the guy interested.

It's harder to be cooler than The Hoff. But you did it.

Respect!


----------



## Ravinder

Just seen this. One of my all time favourite threads. You done an AMAZING job.


----------



## mikeydee

this was the thread I was thinking of earlier. truly amazing


----------



## Ludacris320

I've just found this fantastic thread, it's midnight, got to be up early for work tomorrow but I'm going to have to read all 46 pages.


----------



## 4d_dc2

Wow! You my friend are a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## VenomUK

Good on ya. Don't forget the all important pictures! Interested in seeing this one.


----------



## TopSport+

VenomUK said:


> Good on ya. Don't forget the all important pictures! Interested in seeing this one.


me too:thumb:


----------



## S63

VenomUK said:


> Good on ya. Don't forget the all important pictures! Interested in seeing this one.


You'll have a long wait, those pics were posted over a year ago.

The owner of the car was going to join DW, shame he never did to say thank you publicly.


----------



## VenomUK

S63 said:


> You'll have a long wait, those pics were posted over a year ago.
> 
> The owner of the car was going to join DW, shame he never did to say thank you publicly.


Tapatalk is useless at telling you when the post was started, have just seen when this was started......:wall:


----------



## Rayner

VenomUK said:


> Tapatalk is useless at telling you when the post was started, have just seen when this was started......:wall:


Tapatalk says 15/11/11 on mine?


----------



## VenomUK

rayner said:


> Tapatalk says 15/11/11 on mine?


Mine doesn't always say that if its a recent post. Also depends how you've got it set up.


----------



## steve1975

looking forward to this one....good on ya mate for doing it :thumb:
i must admit iv wanted to do this for a while but never had the bottle as the amount of filthly cars you see at asda while shopping breaks my heart as some are really nice motors :wall:


----------



## S63

steve1975 said:


> looking forward to this one....good on ya mate for doing it :thumb:
> i must admit iv wanted to do this for a while but never had the bottle as the amount of filthly cars you see at asda while shopping breaks my heart as some are really nice motors :wall:


What are you looking forward to?


----------



## TPR1966

+ 2 ^^^ :lol:


----------



## ConorF

Fair play mark, fancy doing mine? Haha


----------



## zed3

VenomUK said:


> Good on ya. Don't forget the all important pictures! Interested in seeing this one.


Then read the thread properly and you'd have found post 375


----------



## dcj

S63 said:


> What are you looking forward to?


Maybe he's got a De Lorean needs cleaning.


----------



## S63

dcj said:


> Maybe he's got a De Lorean needs cleaning.


If its oxidized red he's got half a chance


----------



## steve1975

S63 said:


> What are you looking forward to?


the pics of the result :wall:


----------



## Shinyvec

Oh dear, someone needs to read the full post :lol::lol:


----------



## Lump

Shinyvec said:


> Oh dear, someone needs to read the full post :lol::lol:


No, this is much more fun :thumb:


----------



## floppy_dave

Great thread, and great to see some good karma flying around the pages of detailing world! Always said this is the best forum to be on and stuff like this just cements it!


----------



## Rayner

I wonder how long we can keep this thread going for now...


----------



## S63

rayner said:


> I wonder how long we can keep this thread going for now...


Hopefully beyond the London Olympics.


----------



## Hasan1

steve1975 said:


> the pics of the result :wall:


It's on page 19 of this thread mate


----------



## steve1975

Hasan1 said:


> It's on page 19 of this thread mate


ohhh my bad...wondered what folk were on about :lol: did'nt realise it was going on sooo long


----------



## S63

steve1975 said:


> ohhh my bad...wondered what folk were on about :lol: did'nt realise it was going on sooo long


It states above that there are 48 pages, it is now your duty to read every single one of them.


----------



## chrisc

But it can be alterd mine just as 12:thumb:


----------



## S63

chrisc said:


> But it can be alterd mine just as 12:thumb:


Oh really, how does that work?


----------



## chrisc

click on your messages then on the left it says edit options
go down and you can select 40 notifications per page:thumb:


----------



## zed3

think its in youe settings you can selecthow many posts are displayed on each page


----------



## VXR.Tom

Excellent job mate - I know it was years ago but made for a good read  top stuff!


----------



## Mike-BHP

Just had a flick through this thread. Well done to you. Such a nice gesture. Can't believe the difference. And you can't beat the feeling of helping someone less fortunate out! :thumb:

Did the Astra get fixed in the end and have you stayed in contact with the owner?


----------



## S63

Mike-BHP said:


> Just had a flick through this thread. Well done to you. Such a nice gesture. Can't believe the difference. And you can't beat the feeling of helping someone less fortunate out! :thumb:
> 
> Did the Astra get fixed in the end and have you stayed in contact with the owner?


Either read the thread or you can pay me to tell you the outcome.


----------



## Guest

Always like to read threads on people helping others out. I bet the guy was over the moon. Good on you mate :thumb:


----------



## Mullan

Having read the whole thing I can only hope that from your good deed mark, your Astra back on the road, because that is the very least you deserve.


----------



## MarkSmith

Thanks guys, was quite surprised to see a PM in my inbox about this thread again, its been a long long time since this thread was started.


----------



## P.A.D

MarkSmith said:


> Thanks guys, was quite surprised to see a PM in my inbox about this thread again, its been a long long time since this thread was started.


Good to hear fron ya Mark....:wave:

Russ


----------



## MarkSmith

P.A.D said:


> Good to hear fron ya Mark....:wave:
> 
> Russ


Cheers mate. Just thought I would pop on quickly and see what was going on. I have now left the detailing game for pastures new so I dont come on here much now.


----------



## P.A.D

MarkSmith said:


> Cheers mate. Just thought I would pop on quickly and see what was going on. I have now left the detailing game for pastures new so I dont come on here much now.


Well good luck in whatever you do dude.

I personally think you have been a massive credit to this forum,,

Hip Hip Hooray.................:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

P.A.D said:


> Well good luck in whatever you do dude.
> 
> I personally think you have been a massive credit to this forum,,
> 
> Hip Hip Hooray.................:thumb:


Cheers mate, I appreciate that.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Best of luck Mark.


----------



## MarkSmith

Cheers Andy. I am getting old now so going to settle down and take it easy. 

And one day in the future I may find the will power and enthusiasm to go out and clean my car once again, but I doubt it LOL !


----------



## nick.s

Nice to see you on here again Mark  Hope all is well!


----------



## MarkSmith

nick.s said:


> Nice to see you on here again Mark  Hope all is well!


Cheers Nick - Its just a "flying" visit as I got an email telling me that I had received a pm about this thread again - quite a "blast from the past" as I thought this thread was dead, buried and forgotten about !!! LOL


----------



## nick.s

MarkSmith said:


> Cheers Nick - Its just a "flying" visit as I got an email telling me that I had received a pm about this thread again - quite a "blast from the past" as I thought this thread was dead, buried and forgotten about !!! LOL


It's never going to die this one  It's all about the philanthropy Mark, you've got it in bucket loads 

PS - good luck on the new venture by the way :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Thanks Nick ( I can reply now as I have been online and looked up what the word Philanthropy means ) LOL !


----------



## stantheman

P.A.D said:


> Well good luck in whatever you do dude.
> 
> I personally think you have been a massive credit to this forum,,
> 
> Hip Hip Hooray.................:thumb:


+1
And don't let the opinions and accusations of 1 or 2 get you down, I'm sure I speak for most when I say you've made a positive contribution to this forum.
All the best for the future! :thumb:


----------



## realist

Mark, best of luck for the future and thanks for the fantastic contributions you have made to this site. You will be missed ,that's for sure.:wave:


----------



## MarkSmith

Thanks guys


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Good luck with your new venture mark,and all the best for the future mate


----------



## nick.s

Definitely don't be a stranger Mark


----------



## Trip tdi

Mark, be your self buddie, I miss the real Mark Smith


----------



## MarkSmith

nick.s said:


> Definitely don't be a stranger Mark


I will still be popping back and seeing whats new mate, and will be having a massive sales thread going on DW soon, possibly tomorrow


----------



## MarkSmith

Trip tdi said:


> Mark, be your self buddie, I miss the real Mark Smith


Cheers Trip, appreciate that mate :thumb:


----------



## ottostein

Can honestly say marks kindness knows no bounds  

DW Wont be the same if you leave for good 
Anyway what made you decide to wait in predator mode for the man?


----------



## S63

MarkSmith said:


> I will still be popping back and seeing whats new mate, and will be having a massive sales thread going on DW soon, possibly tomorrow


You should give your mate taking over your business first dibs or keep the stuff for yourself, youre bound to change your mind about valeting at some stage.


----------



## MarkSmith

S63 said:


> You should give your mate taking over your business first dibs or keep the stuff for yourself, youre bound to change your mind about valeting at some stage.


Mates well set up with the stuff he has already had off me, and have kept the essentials for myself, but still have a fair bit of stuff to move on.

I may change my mind in the future, but right now I know exactly where I am heading and its a direction I really am looking forward to


----------



## MarkSmith

ottostein said:


> Can honestly say marks kindness knows no bounds
> 
> DW Wont be the same if you leave for good
> Anyway what made you decide to wait in predator mode for the man?


I wish I knew mate, I just saw the little car sat there and just so badly got the urge to detail it - when I first saw it I never even knew what it was, I thought it was an old Fiat at first !


----------



## AndyA4TDI

Go for it Mark and don't look back, never met you, never spoke to you,but you seem a decent guy. Family is everything,enjoy your new venture with your partner. We will always be here should you return.


----------



## MarkSmith

AndyCa said:


> Go for it Mark and don't look back, never met you, never spoke to you,but you seem a decent guy. Family is everything,enjoy your new venture with your partner. We will always be here should you return.


Cheers Andy :thumb::thumb:

Appreciate that mate


----------



## digitaluk

Mark, best of luck for the future. Your threads, recommendations, guides, and give aways helped make this forum a great place! Your contribution to this forum really helped get me hooked into this detailing malarkey.

This thread will prob be your biggest legacy and tribute.. it will surrvie until the end of detailing itself haha :car:


----------



## MarkSmith

digitaluk said:


> Mark, best of luck for the future. Your threads, recommendations, guides, and give aways helped make this forum a great place! Your contribution to this forum really helped get me hooked into this detailing malarkey.
> 
> This thread will prob be your biggest legacy and tribute.. it will surrvie until the end of detailing itself haha :car:


:lol::lol::lol::thumb::thumb::thumb:

Cheers mate !


----------



## Shinyvec

Good to hear from you Mark and also shocked to hear you say that the Detailing has stopped, no way of tempting you back mate.
Dont be a stranger mate as its always good to talk to you


----------



## MarkSmith

Shinyvec said:


> Good to hear from you Mark and also shocked to hear you say that the Detailing has stopped, no way of tempting you back mate.
> Dont be a stranger mate as its always good to talk to you


Thanks mate, but I have moved away from detailing to follow a passion that my good lady and I have had for a long time, and am very excited about it.

But I will still be popping back and seeing how the world of detailing is going 

Thanks mate, you have always been good to me on DW and I will always appreciate that.

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

I hope what ever your going to do works out for you both mate so I wish you Goodluck for the future


----------



## SurGie

WOW - If 25% of people on this Earth started doing anything near what you have done for nothing, the world would be totally transformed. I feel the same as you with regards to winning lots of money and putting it to some good use instead of selfish things.

This thread has brought a tear to my eye and cant believe iv not spotted it before now.

The car itself looks night and day, it looks brand spanking new mate, iv detailed a few of my and friends cars and not quite managed as good a shine as you have done with the Nissan, well done and big respect.

All the best wishes and good luck in the future for your new passion :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

SurGie said:


> WOW - If 25% of people on this Earth started doing anything near what you have done for nothing, the world would be totally transformed. I feel the same as you with regards to winning lots of money and putting it to some good use instead of selfish things.
> 
> This thread has brought a tear to my eye and cant believe iv not spotted it before now.
> 
> The car itself looks night and day, it looks brand spanking new mate, iv detailed a few of my and friends cars and not quite managed as good a shine as you have done with the Nissan, well done and big respect.
> 
> All the best wishes and good luck in the future for your new passion :thumb:


Thanks mate, I really appreciate that


----------



## Lupostef

Best of luck for the future Mark, shame theres not more people out there like yourself!Hope everything goes as well as possible in the new ventures pal :thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

Lupostef said:


> Best of luck for the future Mark, shame theres not more people out there like yourself!Hope everything goes as well as possible in the new ventures pal :thumb:


Thanks mate, I appreciate that.

I will miss Detailing, but I am very excited about our ( My partner and I ) new venture.


----------



## Big Buffer

Grab hold with both hands and dont give up.
People like yourself deserve the best and you will make it work.

Shame you wont have the time for detailing but your machine will never be to far away when you want the respite.


----------



## MarkSmith

willwad82 said:


> Grab hold with both hands and dont give up.
> People like yourself deserve the best and you will make it work.
> 
> Shame you wont have the time for detailing but your machine will never be to far away when you want the respite.


Cheers mate.

I appreciate that. I am very excited by the new venture. Its nothing BIG, just a little gift shop and an online Sublimation Printing Gift Shop, but Maria and I have wanted to do this for years and so now we are going to go for it 

Cheers mate


----------



## Big Buffer

Well all is good then good luck


----------



## wylie coyote

All the best Mark - glad to hear things are going well. I'll echo the others comments - don't be a stranger. I'm sure eventually the detailing bug will come back, but as a hobby when you need a couple hours break from running the business rather than as a regular thing.:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

wylie coyote said:


> All the best Mark - glad to hear things are going well. I'll echo the others comments - don't be a stranger. I'm sure eventually the detailing bug will come back, but as a hobby when you need a couple hours break from running the business rather than as a regular thing.:thumb:


Cheers mate. No doubt it will come back at some stage, thats why I have kept enough stuff back from my sales thread for my own personal use on my car.

Will still be popping back every now and then to see how the world of detailing is going too 

Cheers mate


----------



## Kiashuma

I echo the positive comments from other members here. I wish you all the best for the future, i will miss your threads with good old cars being brough back to life. Off to look at sales thread now for a bargain :lol:


----------



## MarkSmith

Kiashuma said:


> I echo the positive comments from other members here. I wish you all the best for the future, i will miss your threads with good old cars being brough back to life. Off to look at sales thread now for a bargain :lol:


Thanks mate. There is one sales thread up now, and will probably be another one up in a few days time once I have sorted it all out.

Thanks mate.


----------



## svended

All the best for the future fella. It's going to be quite a different place without you, but hope to see you post from time to time lad.


----------



## wylie coyote

Remember Mark, DW=plenty of potential customers, particularly at key times of the year! So don't forget us completely!:thumb:


----------



## MarkSmith

svended said:


> All the best for the future fella. It's going to be quite a different place without you, but hope to see you post from time to time lad.


Thanks mate. I really appreciate that.


----------



## MarkSmith

wylie coyote said:


> Remember Mark, DW=plenty of potential customers, particularly at key times of the year! So don't forget us completely!:thumb:


Cheers mate. I will never forget DW totally, too many mates here


----------



## polt

Well sorry to here your going, but if you put as much energy into your and Maria's new venture then it will be a success!! 

Give it all you got mate and look forward to hearing how things turn out for you, will it be online selling? Just wondered coz I'm a sucker for buying things lol

All the best to you both


----------



## Hasan1

Wish you all the best and thank you for all your posts and tip you put on Dw. Has helped me lots


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Wow, the Mark Smith thread brought me here. What a topLAD!


----------



## Jimski

Just gone start to finish on this thread......it's hard to find something original to say that hasn't already been mentioned many times!!

Truely inspirational and a gesture that will live forever with that car owner and his family!

Many millions of man points for you Mark!


----------

